# Θέματα Σχέσεων, Επικοινωνίας και Σεξουαλικότητας > Σχέσεις και Επικοινωνία >  Αναμεσα σε δυο αντρες!

## Αποστολια

Έχω μια σχέση δυο χρόνων.όπως έχω ξανά πει σε άλλες αναρτησεις δεν έχω ολοκληρωσει ακόμη αν και είμαι 30.η πρώτη μου σχέση ήταν αποτυχημένη και μου φερθηκε πολύ άσχημα.με αυτόν που είμαι τώρα μου φερθηκε πολύ καλά με βοηθαει πολύ στο πρόβλημα μου αλλά έχουμε κάποια θεματα οικονομικα όπως εχουν παρα πολύ στις μέρες μας.σε όλο αυτό το διαστημα με προσεγγισαν αρκετά άτομα από ευπορες οικογένειες.αλλα ποτέ δεν είχα σκεφτει να βγω με κάποιον άλλον λογω αυτού του θεματος.την τελευταια βδομάδα με προσεγγισε στο δρόμο ένας αστυνομικος.μου ζητησε κατευθειαν να πάμε για καφε και να του δώσω τον αριθμο μου.του έδωσα τον αριθμο μου μιλησαμε μια φορά και την επόμενη που με επερνε για καφέ δεν απάντησα.η αλήθεια είναι ότι πρώτη φορά μετά από τόσα χρόνια σκεφτηκα να βγω με εναν ανθρωπο λογω θεση.πάντα μου αρεσαν άνθρωποι που ας το πούμε έχουν ένα κυρος.το θέμα είναι ότι μου άρεσε κιόλας εμφανισιακα και με ενθουσιασε.απο την μέρα που εγινε αυτό τον σκέφτομαι. Σκεφτομαι μήπως η ζωή μου με έναν αστυνομικο είναι πιο καλή και απο οικονονικης αποψης.σκέφτομαι μήπως ταιριαζω καλύτερα μαζί του γιατί με τον τωρινο μου φίλο έχουμε κάποια θεματα.από την άλλη δεν θέλω να πληγωθω.από την πρώτη σχέση έπαθα καταθλιψη.οπότε δεν μπορώ να ρισκαρω να βγω με κάποιον που να με παρατησει μετά. Και το θέμα του σεξ δεν νομίζω να μπορεί να το καταλάβει κάνεις άλλος άντρας εκτός από αυτόν που ειμαι τώρα. Εσείς τι θα κανατε?πως να βγαλω από το μυαλό μου αυτή τη σκεψη καί να συνεχίσω να είμαι όπως πριν με το φίλο μου?

----------


## Sonia

Μιλάς πολύ γενικά για τα θέματα που έχεις με το φίλο σου, εγώ νομίζω ότι πέραν των οικονομικών κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Γιατί είχες πάλι αν θυμάμαι καλά ανοίξει θέμα ότι ακόμα σκέφτεσαι αρκετά έναν άλλο που είχες σχέση παλιά. Ε, αν δυο χρόνια σχέση κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι άλλους και με το που στην έπεσε κάποιος αμέσως έδωσες το τηλέφωνό σου, μάλλον η σχέση είναι συμβιβασμός και δεν σε γεμίζει. Αν θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να λύσεις τα θέματά σου με τη σχέση σου, πάλεψέ το. Αν όχι, άστον τον άνθρωπο να πάει στο καλό να δεις κι εσύ τι θα κάνεις. Φυσικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να προεξοφλήσει το μέλλον και τι θα γίνει, έχει πλάκα που ο αστυνομικός απλά θέλει να πάτε για κανένα καφέ κι εσύ έφτασες να σκέφτεσαι πως θα είναι η ζωή σου μαζί του. Ανώριμα μου ακούγονται όλα αυτά...

----------


## believeInYourself

Απ' αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι με τον άνθρωπο που είσαι τώρα, είσαι μαζί του γιατί προσπαθεί να σε βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα σου και μάλλον επειδή είναι καλό παιδί και σ' αγαπάει. Οπότε αν τον χωρίσεις αυτός θα πληγωθεί πιο πολύ από σένα. Αυτό όμως δεν το αναφέρεις. Στη ουσία αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν σε καλύπτει και για όλα αυτά που έγραψες παραπάνω. Όταν "γίνει η δουλειά σου" θα πας για άλλες πολιτείες... Οπότε ξεκαθάρισε μέσα σου τι θες εσύ από την τωρινή σου σχέση και αν αυτό που θες δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που θες στη ζωή σου γενικότερα προχωρά παρακάτω. Για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. Μέχρι να το βρεις είναι πολύ πιθανό να ξαναπληγωθείς. Ό,τι και να γίνει όμως να θυμάσαι πως το κάνεις για σένα γι'αυτό και αξίζει το ρίσκο. Πρόσεξε μόνο πως θα χωρίσεις, γιατί όπως δεν θες να πληγωθείς έτσι δεν πρέπει και να πληγώσεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Μιλάς πολύ γενικά για τα θέματα που έχεις με το φίλο σου, εγώ νομίζω ότι πέραν των οικονομικών κάτι δεν πάει καλά. Γιατί είχες πάλι αν θυμάμαι καλά ανοίξει θέμα ότι ακόμα σκέφτεσαι αρκετά έναν άλλο που είχες σχέση παλιά. Ε, αν δυο χρόνια σχέση κάθεσαι και σκέφτεσαι άλλους και με το που στην έπεσε κάποιος αμέσως έδωσες το τηλέφωνό σου, μάλλον η σχέση είναι συμβιβασμός και δεν σε γεμίζει. Αν θεωρείς ότι μπορείς να λύσεις τα θέματά σου με τη σχέση σου, πάλεψέ το. Αν όχι, άστον τον άνθρωπο να πάει στο καλό να δεις κι εσύ τι θα κάνεις. Φυσικά κανείς δεν μπορεί να προεξοφλήσει το μέλλον και τι θα γίνει, έχει πλάκα που ο αστυνομικός απλά θέλει να πάτε για κανένα καφέ κι εσύ έφτασες να σκέφτεσαι πως θα είναι η ζωή σου μαζί του. Ανώριμα μου ακούγονται όλα αυτά...


Σε αυτό το διάστημα των δύο χρόνων που είμαστε μαζί δεν μου έδωσε το τηλ μόνο ο αστυνομικός.και αλλοι μου προτειναν να πάμε για καφέ αλλά μέχρι πριν λίγες μέρες δεν το είχα σκεφτεί καν.επειδή όμως βλέπω ότι με τον φίλο μου ενώ είναι πολύ καλός απέναντι μου εχουν προκυψει κάποια θέματα.όπως δουλευει πολλές ώρες και όταν πηγαίνω σπίτι του να μείνουμε κοιμάται πολύ με αποτελεσμα τις πιο πολλές ώρες να μένω μόνη,κάθε μερα προσεχει τα παιδια της αδερφης του που ειναι χωρισμενη και στην ουσια ειναι σαν μπαμπας τους ,είναι σαν να ειναι παντρεμενος με παιδια,εμένα μου αρεσει να διασκέδαζω αλλιως έχουμε και μια διαφορά 9 χρόνων, οικονομικά όπως είπα δυσκολευεται,αυτά τα προβλήματα δεν τα είχαμε από την αρχή προεκυψαν.όσο για τον άλλον δεν κανω όνειρα για το μέλλον απλά είπα μήπως ταίριαζω καλύτερα και περνάω καλύτερα αν και εφοσον προχωρούσε κάτι. Αλλά λόγο του προβληματος μου δεν μπορώ να δω αν κολλάω με αλλον

----------


## Αποστολια

> Απ' αυτά που γράφεις καταλαβαίνω ότι με τον άνθρωπο που είσαι τώρα, είσαι μαζί του γιατί προσπαθεί να σε βοηθήσει στο πρόβλημα σου και μάλλον επειδή είναι καλό παιδί και σ' αγαπάει. Οπότε αν τον χωρίσεις αυτός θα πληγωθεί πιο πολύ από σένα. Αυτό όμως δεν το αναφέρεις. Στη ουσία αυτός ο άνθρωπος δεν σε καλύπτει και για όλα αυτά που έγραψες παραπάνω. Όταν "γίνει η δουλειά σου" θα πας για άλλες πολιτείες... Οπότε ξεκαθάρισε μέσα σου τι θες εσύ από την τωρινή σου σχέση και αν αυτό που θες δεν είναι το ίδιο με αυτό που θες στη ζωή σου γενικότερα προχωρά παρακάτω. Για να βρεις αυτό που ψάχνεις. Μέχρι να το βρεις είναι πολύ πιθανό να ξαναπληγωθείς. Ό,τι και να γίνει όμως να θυμάσαι πως το κάνεις για σένα γι'αυτό και αξίζει το ρίσκο. Πρόσεξε μόνο πως θα χωρίσεις, γιατί όπως δεν θες να πληγωθείς έτσι δεν πρέπει και να πληγώσεις.


Ευχαριστώ για τις απαντήσεις σας.το θέμα είναι ότι δεν θέλω να τον χωρίσω. Θέλω να έχω την σιγουριά μου αλλά θέλω και να γνωρίσω κάποιον άλλον καθώς ο τωρινός μου συντροφος με παραμελει λιγο.απλά δεν μου άρεσει να σκεφτομαι έτσι εγώ ποτέ δεν περίμενα να πω κάτι τέτοιο ότι δηλαδή θα ήθελα να είμαι με κάποιον και να βγω και με άλλον. Όλες αυτές οι σκεψεις με κάνουν να νιώθω άσχημα αλλά όμως υπάρχουν και είναι στο μυαλό μου

----------


## homebod

Μήπως έχεις αρχίσει να αντιπαθείς τον δικό σου που σε παραμελεί και θέλεις να του στείλεις ένα μήνυμα, ότι θα φύγεις αν συνεχίσει να σε παραμελεί. 
Αφ' ενός θα σου έκανε καλό να πας με κάποιον ακόμα άντρα, αφ' ετέρου πρέπει να μείνεις ένα διάστημα μόνη για να γίνει αυτό. Να μην προδώσεις τον τωρινό και να μη τρέξεις αλόγιστα σε ένα κουστούμι (κύρος).

----------


## Sonia

Κατ' αρχην βλέπεις αν κάποια από αυτά που σου την σπάνε πάνω του μπορούν να αλλάξουν κι αν αυτό εσένα σε καλύπτει. Καλός μαζί σου μπορεί να είναι κι ο παπάς της ενορίας και ο θείος σου ο μπαρμπα-Γιώργης, αυτό δεν σημαίνει ότι σου κάνουν για σύντροφοι. Αν ο άνθρωπος δουλεύει κι είναι κουρασμένος λογικό είναι να θέλει και να ξεκουραστεί και να κοιμηθεί, το θέμα είναι αν κάποιες φορές είναι ελαστικός να κάνει πράγματα που θέλετε μαζί ή απλά ακολουθεί το πρόγραμμά του και σε γράφει. Αν αφιερώνει όλο του τον ελεύθερο χρόνο στα παιδιά της αδερφής του κι εσύ μπαίνεις εντελώς σε δεύτερη μοίρα, μάλλον δεν είσαι τόσο στις προτεραιότητές του. Το ζήτημα είναι αν έχεις κάτσει να συζητήσεις μαζί του και να πεις αυτά που σε ενοχλούν και αν άλλαξε κάτι από τότε, αν δεν του έχεις πει κάτι και αφήνεις να εννοηθεί ότι όλο είναι καλά, να μυρίσει κι ο άλλος τα νύχια του; Έτσι δημιουργείται ασυνεννοησία στις σχέσεις και μετά από χρόνια ο άλλος πέφτει από τα σύννεφα που εσύ μπορεί να είχες ένα σωρό παράπονα κι αυτός δεν το είχε καταλάβει αφού δεν του τα είχες εκφράσει ποτέ. 
Επίσης χωρίς να θέλω να σε προσβάλλω κι άσχετα από το θέμα της σχέσης, μήπως στα 30 είσαι λιγάκι καλομαθημένη; Δηλαδή αν εσύ βολεύεσαι να δουλεύεις π.χ. λίγες ώρες και δεν θες να δουλεύεις περισσότερο, υπάρχουν οικονομικά θέματα κι ο άλλος δουλεύει πολλές ώρες και κάνει την προσπάθειά του, δεν είναι λιγάκι άδικο να τον κατηγορείς μετά που είναι κουρασμένος; Και να ονειρεύεσαι να βρεις άλλον με πιο πολλά λεφτά; Δηλάδή θέλω να πω, γκόμενο ψάχνεις ή χορηγό;

----------


## believeInYourself

Δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθεις άσχημα γι' αυτές τις σκέψεις. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι σκεφτόμαστε, όταν αυτό που έχουμε δεν μας ικανοποιεί. Συζήτησε με το σύντροφό σου γι' αυτά που σε απασχολούν στην τωρινή σου σχέση και αν καταφέρετε να τα ξεπεράσετε δεν θα έχεις τέτοιες σκέψεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συμβιβάζεται, είναι καταστροφικό για τον εαυτό σου. Ό,τι επιλέξεις να κάνεις να θυμάσαι πως το κάνεις για σένα, γι'αυτό και αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη για ότι σου συμβεί. Με το να συμβιβάζεσαι δεν αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Κατηγορείς, απαιτείς, περιμένεις από τον άλλο να αλλάξει, να γίνει όπως θες εσύ. Αυτό δεν υπάρχει. Όσον αφορά το θέμα που έχεις που δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει, σαφώς και ο εκάστοτε άνθρωπος που είναι μαζί σου θα πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει. Απλά και μόνο επειδή σ' αγαπάει. Γενικότερα σε ότι πρόβλημα και αν υπάρχει σε μια σχέση πιο πολύ παίζει ρόλο πως θα το διαχειριστείς, πως θα πεις αυτό που νιώθεις και όχι τόσο αυτό που νιώθεις. Γιατί από τον τρόπο που θα το πεις θα "γεννηθεί" και αυτό που θα πει ο άλλος.

----------


## Αποστολια

Χορηγό δεν ψάχνω. Έχω τα δικά μου χρηματα.απλά θέλω να νιώθω ασφάλεια με εναν άντρα άσχετα αν μέχρι τώρα δεν έχω χρειστει καθόλου χρήματα από αυτόν και μπορεί να μη χρειαστω στο μέλλον αλλά να ξέρω ότι μπορεί πχ να συντηρησει κάποια στιγμή εμένα και ένα παιδιά αν κάνουμε οικογένεια υποθετικα μιλωντας.στο θέμα μας τώρα ναι θεωρώ ότι είμαι λίγο καλομαθημενη η μάλλον φοβισμενη θα έλεγα για αυτό δεν μπορώ να πάρω και πρωτοβουλίες.φυσικά και του έχω πει όλα τα παράπονα μου και μου λέει πάντα ότι έχω δίκιο σε όλα αλλά δεν κάνει κάτι να τα αλλάξει.κοιμαται πάνω από εννια με δεκά ώρες την ημέρα οπότε όσο κούραση και να έχει του έχω πει ότι δεν πρέπει πάνω απο οκτώ ώρες να κοιμαται.του έχω πει ακόμη και για τον αστυνομικο αλλά το περνει στην Πλάκα η απλώς αδιάφορει η δεν πιστευει ότι θα το κάνω γιατί ξέρει το σεξουαλικο προβλημα που θα έχω και δεν θα τολμησω να βγω με αλλον

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν χρειάζεται να νιώθεις άσχημα γι' αυτές τις σκέψεις. Όλοι οι άνθρωποι έτσι σκεφτόμαστε, όταν αυτό που έχουμε δεν μας ικανοποιεί. Συζήτησε με το σύντροφό σου γι' αυτά που σε απασχολούν στην τωρινή σου σχέση και αν καταφέρετε να τα ξεπεράσετε δεν θα έχεις τέτοιες σκέψεις. Δεν υπάρχει λόγος να συμβιβάζεται, είναι καταστροφικό για τον εαυτό σου. Ό,τι επιλέξεις να κάνεις να θυμάσαι πως το κάνεις για σένα, γι'αυτό και αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη για ότι σου συμβεί. Με το να συμβιβάζεσαι δεν αναλαμβάνεις την ευθύνη του εαυτού σου. Κατηγορείς, απαιτείς, περιμένεις από τον άλλο να αλλάξει, να γίνει όπως θες εσύ. Αυτό δεν υπάρχει. Όσον αφορά το θέμα που έχεις που δεν έχεις ολοκληρώσει, σαφώς και ο εκάστοτε άνθρωπος που είναι μαζί σου θα πρέπει να σε βοηθήσει. Απλά και μόνο επειδή σ' αγαπάει. Γενικότερα σε ότι πρόβλημα και αν υπάρχει σε μια σχέση πιο πολύ παίζει ρόλο πως θα το διαχειριστείς, πως θα πεις αυτό που νιώθεις και όχι τόσο αυτό που νιώθεις. Γιατί από τον τρόπο που θα το πεις θα "γεννηθεί" και αυτό που θα πει ο άλλος.


Η αλήθεια είναι οτι νιωθω άσχημα που σκέφτομαι ετσι.αλλά σε όλα αυτά που προανέφερα θεωρώ ότι με παραμελει.και με τον γαμπρό μου που τα έχουμε συζητησει μου έχει πει ότι έχω δίκιο. Δηλαδή έρχεται αυτή που θες να μεινετε μαζί ένα σαβατοκυριακο και εσύ είτε κοιμάσαι είτε πας να προσεξεις τα παιδιά της αδερφης σου που ο πατέρας του τα βλέπει μια φορά ανα δύο βδομαδες και αυτος κάθε μέρα είναι εκει?

----------


## Sonia

Δεν νομίζω ότι είναι και πολύ νορμάλ σχέση όπως την περιγράφεις. Θεωρείς ότι μπορείς και θες να το παλέψεις λίγο ακόμα ή όχι; Αν όχι, χώρησέ τον μια ώρα αρχύτερα, άσχετα με το θέμα του αστυνομικού. Δεν έχω καταλάβει τι δουλειά έχεις να λες στην σχέση σου τέτοια πράγματα πάντως, τώρα αν του πεις χωρίζουμε θα νομίζει ότι το κάνεις απλά επειδή κάτι παίζει με άλλον κι όχι επειδή έχετε προβλήματα. Όχι ότι θα έπρεπε να σε νοιάζει και πολύ, αλλά αν κινείσαι σε κλειστό κύκλο κάποιος της προκοπής που μπορεί να ενδιαφερόταν για εσένα θα βγάλει τα λάθος συμπεράσματα και κλείνεις πόρτες...

----------


## Sonia

Επίσης επειδή φαίνεσαι να είσαι ο τύπος της γυναίκας-μαϊμού όσον αφορά τις σχέσεις... Καλό είναι προς το παρόν να μην κάνεις κάτι με τον αστυνομικό αλλά να καθίσεις μόνη σου να τα βρείτε λίγο με τον εαυτό σου...

----------


## Αποστολια

Sonia εγώ σαν άνθρωπος εμαθα να είμαι ειλικρινης.ο τυπος γυναικα μαιμου δεν ξέρω τι σημανει και πως το εννοεις.λοιπόν εφόσον είμαι ειλικρινής του λέω έχω αυτό και αυτό το παραπονο από εσένα διαφορετικα αν νιώθω ότι δεν είμαι ευτυχισμενη μαζί σου θα βγω με κάποιον άλλον. Τα γυναικουλιστικα θα είμαι μαζι σου και όλα μέλι γάλα και θα στην φέρω ξαφνικά όταν θα βρω κάτι άλλο καλυτερο από εσένα δεν μου αρεσει.χύμα λοιπόν για να ξέρει τι του γίνεται.αν θέλει τα διορθωνει αν θελει με διωχνει δική του επιλογη

----------


## believeInYourself

Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, μάλλον είναι η ώρα να χωρίσεις. Η αιτία δεν είναι όμως ο αστυνομικός, αλλά η τωρινή σου σχέση. Χώρισε ήρεμα και όπως λέει και η Sonia πάρε το χρόνο σου και όπως σε προσέγγιζαν άντρες και πιο πριν αυτό θα συνεχίσει και τώρα. Δεν έχασες τίποτα.

----------


## Αποστολια

[QUOTE=believeInYourself;1036331]Με αυτά τα δεδομένα, μάλλον είναι η ώρα να χωρίσεις. Η αιτία δεν είναι όμως ο αστυνομικός, αλλά η τωρινή σου σχέση. Χώρισε ήρεμα και όπως λέει και η Sonia πάρε το χρόνο σου και όπως σε προσέγγιζαν άντρες και πιο πριν αυτό θα συνεχίσει και τώρα. Δεν μας αυτο είναι το διλλημα.να είχα κανει σεξ και δει ειχα πρόβλημα ίσως χωριζα.αλλά να πάω να κάνω μια σχέση που δεν θα δεχτεί αυτήν την κατασταση και να με διώξει και μετα να πάθω δευτερη καταθλιψη απο ερωτικη απογοήτευση δεν θελω

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτός τι βλέψεις έχει για το μέλλον; Σου έχει πει; Και είσαι σίγουρη ότι είναι ειλικρινής ή ότι δε θα αλλάξει κάτι από τη μεριά του;


Με έχει πάει στους γονείς.έχει έρθει στους δικούς μου θέλει να παντρευτουμε.αν έλεγα ναι θα το είχαμε κάνει. Αλλά πως να παντρευτω κάποιον που δεν έχω κάνει σεξ?ξέρω ότι υπάρχουν και οι λευκοι γάμοι για άλλους λόγους όμως. Εγώ θεωρώ προβληματικο να το κάνω αν δεν έχουμε μια κανονική σχεση.

----------


## GoldenM

Αποστολία,

Ο ψυχολόγος είναι η μόνη λύση για σένα.

Η δυσλειτουργία σου στο σεξουαλικό, ίσως να είναι το σύμπτωμα και όχι το αίτιο για τη δίνη στην οποία βρίσκεσαι.

Εγώ βλέπω σε σένα μειωμένη αυτοεκτίμηση (άρα πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με τον ψυχολόγο). Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αιτία για προβλήματα σε κάθε είδους σχέση (επαγγελματική, ερωτική κτλ.) αν δεν επιλυθεί.

Έχω καταντήσει κουραστικός, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω. Στη ζωή υπάρχει αβεβαιότητα. Ακόμα και αν είσαι σίγουρη ότι ο σύντροφος σου δεν θα σε αφήσει - έστω και ότι δεν θα το κάνει - μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρη ότι η σχέση σας δεν θα διακοπεί από ένα απροσδόκητο συμβάν; Για παράδειγμα ένα θανατηφόρο ατύχημα. 

Τι θα κάνεις σε τέτοια περίπτωση; 

Αν πας σε ψυχολόγο μόνο για το σεξουαλικό, χάνεται μια μοναδική ευκαιρία να λυθούν ουσιαστικότερα προβλήματα που πιθανόν φέρεις.

Χρειάζεται να κτίσεις ψυχική ανθεκτικότητα (resilience). Ίσως η πιο σημαντική δεξιότητα που πρέπει όλοι οι άνθρωποι να καλλιεργήσουμε. 

Ζήτησε βοήθεια. Θα πάρει χρόνο.

Και να θυμάσαι!!!!

Ο ψυχολόγος δεν θα σου λύσει τα προβλήματα σου!!! Εσύ θα τα λύσεις με την καθοδήγηση του. Έχω παρατηρήσει ανθρώπους να έχουν την προσδοκία ο ψυχοθεραπευτής να τους επιλύσει τα όποια θέματα με ένα μαγικό τρόπο.

ΟΧΙ!!!!

Πρέπει να δουλέψεις εσύ μαζί με την βοήθεια και καθοδήγηση του, ώστε να επιλύσεις ότι σε κρατάει πίσω.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολία,
> 
> Ο ψυχολόγος είναι η μόνη λύση για σένα.
> 
> Η δυσλειτουργία σου στο σεξουαλικό, ίσως να είναι το σύμπτωμα και όχι το αίτιο για τη δίνη στην οποία βρίσκεσαι.
> 
> Εγώ βλέπω σε σένα μειωμένη αυτοεκτίμηση (άρα πρέπει να το δουλέψεις με τον ψυχολόγο). Αυτό μπορεί να γίνει αιτία για προβλήματα σε κάθε είδους σχέση (επαγγελματική, ερωτική κτλ.) αν δεν επιλυθεί.
> 
> Έχω καταντήσει κουραστικός, αλλά θα το επαναλάβω. Στη ζωή υπάρχει αβεβαιότητα. Ακόμα και αν είσαι σίγουρη ότι ο σύντροφος σου δεν θα σε αφήσει - έστω και ότι δεν θα το κάνει - μπορείς να είσαι σίγουρη ότι η σχέση σας δεν θα διακοπεί από ένα απροσδόκητο συμβάν; Για παράδειγμα ένα θανατηφόρο ατύχημα. 
> ...


Δεν έχεις γίνεις κουραστικος και σύμφωνω απόλυτα μαζί σου

----------


## Αποστολια

Γειά σας παιδιά. Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι συναντηθηκα τελικά με τον αστυνομικό. Θέλω όμως να μου πείτε αν η συμπεριφορά του είναι σωστη για πρώτη γνωριμία. Μου άρχισε τα κοπλιμεντα λες και δεν είχε ξανά δει γυναίκα. Και τι όμορφη που είσαι και τι είσαι εσύ και διαφορα αλλά περί ομορφιάς που μου φανηκαν υπερβολικα.μου είπε να περάσει βραδυ που τελειωνει την βαρδια να με πάρει να πάμε βόλτα. Και με αγκαλιασε και με φίλησε σταυρωτα ενώ είδα ήθελε να με φιλησει στο στόμα. Και λεει θελω να σε ξανα αγκαλιασω.Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι συμπεριφορα πεφτουλα αυτή?αυτή η διαχυτικοτητα με αγκαλιές και φιλια τι φανερωνει?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Γειά σας παιδιά. Θα ήθελα να σας πω ότι συναντηθηκα τελικά με τον αστυνομικό. Θέλω όμως να μου πείτε αν η συμπεριφορά του είναι σωστη για πρώτη γνωριμία. Μου άρχισε τα κοπλιμεντα λες και δεν είχε ξανά δει γυναίκα. Και τι όμορφη που είσαι και τι είσαι εσύ και διαφορα αλλά περί ομορφιάς που μου φανηκαν υπερβολικα.μου είπε να περάσει βραδυ που τελειωνει την βαρδια να με πάρει να πάμε βόλτα. Και με αγκαλιασε και με φίλησε σταυρωτα ενώ είδα ήθελε να με φιλησει στο στόμα. Και λεει θελω να σε ξανα αγκαλιασω.Ρε παιδιά δεν είναι συμπεριφορα πεφτουλα αυτή?αυτή η διαχυτικοτητα με αγκαλιές και φιλια τι φανερωνει?


E είναι λίιιιγο,κατά τη γνώμη μου.
Μπορεί όμως και να σε γουστάρει...

----------


## ντολορ

Χωρισες με αυτον που ησουν ?εγω νομιζω οτι ο μπατσος θα θελει μονο σεξ ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Χωρισες με αυτον που ησουν ?εγω νομιζω οτι ο μπατσος θα θελει μονο σεξ ...


Η αλήθεια πάντως είναι πως φάνηκε λίγο έως πολύ πέφτουλας και λιγούρι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> E είναι λίιιιγο,κατά τη γνώμη μου.
> Μπορεί όμως και να σε γουστάρει...


Πώς πρέπει να φέρθω και εγώ τώρα. Κι αυτός δηλαδή πως θα επρέπε να φερθει?χαζη ερώτηση αλλά ρωταω γιατί είμαι απειρη

----------


## Αποστολια

> Χωρισες με αυτον που ησουν ?εγω νομιζω οτι ο μπατσος θα θελει μονο σεξ ...


Απλά δεν μιλαμε εδώ και πέντε μέρες να χωρίσω δεν θέλω πάντως γιατί ο άλλος λιγο περιεργα μου τα ειπε

----------


## ντολορ

Αν θελει να κανετε σχεση θα δεχτεις και θα χωρισεις ?

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

Βασικά αγαπητή Αποστολία,πιστεύω πως πρέπεις μέσα σου να ξεκαθαρίσεις για αυτούς τους 2 άντρες.
Ποιός σου αρέσει πιο πολύ,τι αισθάνεσαι για τον καθέναν ξεχωριστά,τα πάντα!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αν θελει να κανετε σχεση θα δεχτεις και θα χωρισεις ?


Όχι δεν θα χωρίσω γιατι έχω το γνωστο θέμα με το σεξ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Βασικά αγαπητή Αποστολία,πιστεύω πως πρέπεις μέσα σου να ξεκαθαρίσεις για αυτούς τους 2 άντρες.
> Ποιός σου αρέσει πιο πολύ,τι αισθάνεσαι για τον καθέναν ξεχωριστά,τα πάντα!


Πιο πολύ μου αρεσει ο αστυνομικός ίσως γιατί είμαστε στην αρχή. Αλλά η σχέση μου με αγαπάει πιστευω.να χάσω έναν άνθρωπο και ύστερα να με διώξει και ο άλλος δεν θα το αντεξω

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Πιο πολύ μου αρεσει ο αστυνομικός ίσως γιατί είμαστε στην αρχή. Αλλά η σχέση μου με αγαπάει πιστευω.να χάσω έναν άνθρωπο και ύστερα να με διώξει και ο άλλος δεν θα το αντεξω


Σκέφτεσαι να ξαναβγείς με τον αστυνομικό?
Είναι ρίσκο πάντως...

----------


## Αποστολια

> Σκέφτεσαι να ξαναβγείς με τον αστυνομικό?
> Είναι ρίσκο πάντως...


Σκέφτομαι να πάω για ένα καφέ. Γιατί είναι ρισκο?

----------


## ντολορ

Αποστολια δεν θες να χωρισεις αλλα αν κανεις σχεση μ τον μπατσο θα το μαθει ο φιλος σου και θα χωρισεις ..για μενα απο την στιγμη που παιζει το θεμα με το σεξ και δεν σε νοιαζει τοσο ο ερωτας να κατσεις με αυτον που εισαι γιατι σ αγαπαει ..δυσκολο πραγμα πια ...

----------


## WhyAlwaysMe?

> Αποστολια δεν θες να χωρισεις αλλα αν κανεις σχεση μ τον μπατσο θα το μαθει ο φιλος σου και θα χωρισεις ..για μενα απο την στιγμη που παιζει το θεμα με το σεξ και δεν σε νοιαζει τοσο ο ερωτας να κατσεις με αυτον που εισαι γιατι σ αγαπαει ..δυσκολο πραγμα πια ...


Για αυτό είπα ότι είναι ρισκο.
Γιατί αν χωρίσει με τον νυν,και πάλι,δεν είναι σίγουρο τι θα συμβεί με τον μπάτσο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια δεν θες να χωρισεις αλλα αν κανεις σχεση μ τον μπατσο θα το μαθει ο φιλος σου και θα χωρισεις ..για μενα απο την στιγμη που παιζει το θεμα με το σεξ και δεν σε νοιαζει τοσο ο ερωτας να κατσεις με αυτον που εισαι γιατι σ αγαπαει ..δυσκολο πραγμα πια ...


Ναι αλλά ένιωσα μέτα από πολύ καιρό αυτό το συναίσθημα ότι θέλω να τον δω και ένα περίεργο αίσθημα στο στομάχι.ο φίλος μου θα προσπαθήσω να μη το μάθει. Άλλωστε δεν μιλάμε τωρα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Για αυτό είπα ότι είναι ρισκο.
> Γιατί αν χωρίσει με τον νυν,και πάλι,δεν είναι σίγουρο τι θα συμβεί με τον μπάτσο.


Κοίταξε ο μπάτσος αν είναι φυσιολογικος λογικά αν δεν κάνω σεξ αργά ή γρήγορα θα με διωξει
Αλλά θα φροντισω να μη το μάθει ο νυν γιατί δεν νομιζω ο άλλος να θέλει σχέση οπότε δεν θα κρατησει πολύ ότι γινει

----------


## Sonia

Ο αστυνομικός να πηδήξει θέλει και μάλιστα σύντομα, αν ήθελε να το πάει λάου λάου δεν θα ήταν τόσο διαχυτικός απλά με μία πρώτη έξοδο. Αφού εσύ στο σεξ δεν... τι στο καλό νομίζεις ότι κάνεις τώρα μαζί του; Απλά σπαταλάς το χρόνο του και τον δικό σου για να σου τονωθεί λίγο η αυτοπεποίθηση προσωρινά, με κίνδυνο αργότερα αυτή η αυτοπεποίθηση κι ο εγωισμός σου να γίνουν κουρέλια και ταυτόχρονα διακινδυνεύοντας και τη σχέση σου που λες ότι δε θες να τη χαλάσεις.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ο αστυνομικός να πηδήξει θέλει και μάλιστα σύντομα, αν ήθελε να το πάει λάου λάου δεν θα ήταν τόσο διαχυτικός απλά με μία πρώτη έξοδο. Αφού εσύ στο σεξ δεν... τι στο καλό νομίζεις ότι κάνεις τώρα μαζί του; Απλά σπαταλάς το χρόνο του και τον δικό σου για να σου τονωθεί λίγο η αυτοπεποίθηση προσωρινά, με κίνδυνο αργότερα αυτή η αυτοπεποίθηση κι ο εγωισμός σου να γίνουν κουρέλια και ταυτόχρονα διακινδυνεύοντας και τη σχέση σου που λες ότι δε θες να τη χαλάσεις.


μπορει να εχεις και δικιο.χθες μου προτεινε να περασει να με παρει να παμε βολτα με το αυτοκινητο το βραδυ ειχε περιπολια προς τα μερη μου και σου λεει με ενα σμπαρο δυο τρυγονια.

----------


## giorgos panou

συγνωμη για το οτι θα σου πηλησω με ειλικρινεια κι εξω απο τα δοντια! αλλα πρεπει διοτις πηστευω οτι εισαι αξιολογο κορητσι, και δειχνεις οτι εισαι απο καλη οικογενεια !
Το να εισαι το κορητσι που το διεκδηκουν 2 ανδρες -αν γινωταν και παραπανω - νομιζω οτι ειναι εν μερη κατις που σχεδον ολες οι γυναικες ονειρευοντε! ποσο μαλον οταν ειναι ομορφες διοτις ετσι εχουν την επιβεβαιωση και ταυτοχρωνα την αναγνωρηση και απο τους ανδρες αλλα και προς τις αλλες γυναικες! 
Υποσυνηδητα νομιζω οτι θα προσπαθησεις να το κανεις γνωστο και σε αυτους, δλδη να φτασεις στο επομενο σταδιο οπου ιναι ο τσακομος 2 ανδρων για εσενα! κατις που παλυ αρεσει στις γυναικες και μαλιστα προσφερει και ηδωνη μερικες φορες!Αυτο ομως εγκυμωνει και κινδηνους διοτις οι ανδρες δεν ειναι οπως καπωτες! στην εποχη μας δυσκολα θα τσακοθουν 2 ανδρες για μια γυναικα μαλον και οι δυο θα φυγουν! αρα προσεχετω λιγακι! 
Ο διεκδικητης που ανηκει στο κρατος να ξες οτι ειναι ξεκαθαρα πως σε θελει μονο για σεξ! επειδη και εγω υπηρξα νεος και ανδρας που μου αρεσε να προσθετω γυναικες στο ιστορικο μου για φυγουρα στους φιλους θα σου πω κατις! οταν εμεις οι ανδρες θελουμε κατις παραπανω απο μια γυναικα να ξερεις οτι συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει ασυνηδητα! δλδη, τουλαχιστον προσωπικα αλλα και σε φιλους ανδρες που ξερω! οταν μια κοπελα την βλεπαμε διαφωρετικα απο τις αλλες δλδη θελαμε να εχουμε μαζι της ρομαντισμο! σημβαινει το εξης παραξενο!! οσο κι αν σου ακουγετε τρελο! δεν μας κανι τοσο πολυ να εχουμε αμεσα σεξ μαζι της!!! απεναντιας θελουμε πρωτες φορες να βγουμε μαζι της να μηλαμε κι μετα το σεξ! απεναντιας οταν καποια κοπελα δεν την εχουμε σε εκτιμηση και ζητουμε μονο σεξ αυτο κι κανουμε στην πραξη!

----------


## Αποστολια

> συγνωμη για το οτι θα σου πηλησω με ειλικρινεια κι εξω απο τα δοντια! αλλα πρεπει διοτις πηστευω οτι εισαι αξιολογο κορητσι, και δειχνεις οτι εισαι απο καλη οικογενεια !
> Το να εισαι το κορητσι που το διεκδηκουν 2 ανδρες -αν γινωταν και παραπανω - νομιζω οτι ειναι εν μερη κατις που σχεδον ολες οι γυναικες ονειρευοντε! ποσο μαλον οταν ειναι ομορφες διοτις ετσι εχουν την επιβεβαιωση και ταυτοχρωνα την αναγνωρηση και απο τους ανδρες αλλα και προς τις αλλες γυναικες! 
> Υποσυνηδητα νομιζω οτι θα προσπαθησεις να το κανεις γνωστο και σε αυτους, δλδη να φτασεις στο επομενο σταδιο οπου ιναι ο τσακομος 2 ανδρων για εσενα! κατις που παλυ αρεσει στις γυναικες και μαλιστα προσφερει και ηδωνη μερικες φορες!Αυτο ομως εγκυμωνει και κινδηνους διοτις οι ανδρες δεν ειναι οπως καπωτες! στην εποχη μας δυσκολα θα τσακοθουν 2 ανδρες για μια γυναικα μαλον και οι δυο θα φυγουν! αρα προσεχετω λιγακι! 
> Ο διεκδικητης που ανηκει στο κρατος να ξες οτι ειναι ξεκαθαρα πως σε θελει μονο για σεξ! επειδη και εγω υπηρξα νεος και ανδρας που μου αρεσε να προσθετω γυναικες στο ιστορικο μου για φυγουρα στους φιλους θα σου πω κατις! οταν εμεις οι ανδρες θελουμε κατις παραπανω απο μια γυναικα να ξερεις οτι συνηθως αυτο συμβαινει ασυνηδητα! δλδη, τουλαχιστον προσωπικα αλλα και σε φιλους ανδρες που ξερω! οταν μια κοπελα την βλεπαμε διαφωρετικα απο τις αλλες δλδη θελαμε να εχουμε μαζι της ρομαντισμο! σημβαινει το εξης παραξενο!! οσο κι αν σου ακουγετε τρελο! δεν μας κανι τοσο πολυ να εχουμε αμεσα σεξ μαζι της!!! απεναντιας θελουμε πρωτες φορες να βγουμε μαζι της να μηλαμε κι μετα το σεξ! απεναντιας οταν καποια κοπελα δεν την εχουμε σε εκτιμηση και ζητουμε μονο σεξ αυτο κι κανουμε στην πραξη!


Συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου.επειδή έχω βγει και με αντρα με αισθηματα για μένα και με άντρα χωρίς. Μπορώ να διακρινω τη διαφορά. Έννοειται ότι με τίποτα δεν θέλω να μάθει ο ένας για το αλλον γιατί με τον αστυνομικό δεν έχουμε τιποτα.εκείνο που με στεναχωρει είναι γιατί δεν μπορεί να με δει και ο αστυνομικός αλλιώς? Με συναισθημα δηλαδή. Κάπου εκεί τα χάνω και στεναχωριεμαι και λέω δεν αξίζω πολλα

----------


## believeInYourself

Γιατί ούτε σε ξέρει σαν άνθρωπο, αλλά και γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή μάλλον δεν ψάχνει για αίσθημα αλλά μόνο για σεξ

----------


## Αποστολια

> Γιατί ούτε σε ξέρει σαν άνθρωπο, αλλά και γιατί αυτή τη στιγμή μάλλον δεν ψάχνει για αίσθημα αλλά μόνο για σεξ


Δηλαδή πως θα έπρεπε να φερθει αν με έβλεπε διαφορετικα.δεν μου προτεινε να πάμε πχ για καφέ αλλά βόλτα το βράδυ με το περιπολικό οπότε αυτο και μόνο τα λέει ολα ε?

----------


## Xfactor

προχωρα με τον αστυνομικο ισως σε βοηθησει να κανεις σεξ...αλλιως θα μεινεις στασιμη για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου αυτο θες?
ετσι και αλλιως απο οτι βλεπω τον νυν δεν σε νοιαζει καθολου απλα τον εχεις για να περνας την ωρα σου.

----------


## Αποστολια

> προχωρα με τον αστυνομικο ισως σε βοηθησει να κανεις σεξ...αλλιως θα μεινεις στασιμη για την υπολοιπη ζωη σου αυτο θες?
> ετσι και αλλιως απο οτι βλεπω τον νυν δεν σε νοιαζει καθολου απλα τον εχεις για να περνας την ωρα σου.


Και τι να πω δηλαδή στον αστυνομικο θες να με βοηθήσεις να κανουμε σεξ?αυτός αν ενδιαφερεται μόνο γι αυτό δεν θα έχει υπομονη για να προσπαθησει.να του πω ότι έχω σχεση?

----------


## Xfactor

> Και τι να πω δηλαδή στον αστυνομικο θες να με βοηθήσεις να κανουμε σεξ?αυτός αν ενδιαφερεται μόνο γι αυτό δεν θα έχει υπομονη για να προσπαθησει.να του πω ότι έχω σχεση?


εσυ ετσι οπως σε εκοψα μονο με εναν που θα νιωσεις ασφαλεια και αληθινα αισθηματα ισως προχωρησεις...οποτε αυτο δεν νομιζω να δουλεψει .
οχι να μην του πεις οτι εχεις σχεση. γιατι τοτε θα πει μονο για σεξ ενδιαφερεται αυτη και δεν θα προσπαθησει να σε γνωρισει.
προτεινε του να πατε για καφε...του το εχεις προτεινει?η αυτος σου εχει προτεινει τιποτα?

----------


## Αποστολια

> εσυ ετσι οπως σε εκοψα μονο με εναν που θα νιωσεις ασφαλεια και αληθινα αισθηματα ισως προχωρησεις...οποτε αυτο δεν νομιζω να δουλεψει .
> οχι να μην του πεις οτι εχεις σχεση. γιατι τοτε θα πει μονο για σεξ ενδιαφερεται αυτη και δεν θα προσπαθησει να σε γνωρισει.
> προτεινε του να πατε για καφε...του το εχεις προτεινει?η αυτος σου εχει προτεινει τιποτα?


Βασικα τώρα γνωριζόμαστε αλλά δεν το πάει πολύ καλά. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής. Με σταματησε στο δρομο και μου ζητησε το τηλ και εγώ το έδωσα κατευθείαν χωρις να το σκεφτώ. Επειτα με πήρε τηλ δεν του απαντησα και μετά με ξανά πήρε μετα από μια βδομάδα και μιλησαμε μου είπε ότι θέλει να με δει για λίγο να βγω κάπου να τα πούμε γιατί ηταν σε υπηρεσια.έσοδα βρεθηκαμε και τα ειπαμε σε ένα σημειο.ήταν λιγακι διαχυτικος.δηλαδή με είδε με φίλησε στο μάγουλο βέβαια τα είπαμε λίγο και μετά ηθελε να με αγκαλιασει και να με ξανά φιλησει.μου ειπε πολλά κοπλιμεντα σαν να μην έχει ξανά δει γυναίκα.μετά που είπε να παμε με το αυτοκίνητο μια βόλτα του είπα όχι δεν σε ξέρω και είπε οκ δεν θέλω να σε φέρω σε δυσκολη θέση. Και το βραδυ εκανε περιπολια στο χωριό μου και μου προτεινε να βγω κάπου να τα πούμε να κάνουμε μια βολτα.αυτό δειχνει μόνο σεξ.γιατί αν ήθελε κάτι άλλο θα μου προτεινε να πάμε για ενα καφε αρχικα να γνωριστουμε.

----------


## Xfactor

> Βασικα τώρα γνωριζόμαστε αλλά δεν το πάει πολύ καλά. Η ιστορία έχει ως εξής. Με σταματησε στο δρομο και μου ζητησε το τηλ και εγώ το έδωσα κατευθείαν χωρις να το σκεφτώ. Επειτα με πήρε τηλ δεν του απαντησα και μετά με ξανά πήρε μετα από μια βδομάδα και μιλησαμε μου είπε ότι θέλει να με δει για λίγο να βγω κάπου να τα πούμε γιατί ηταν σε υπηρεσια.έσοδα βρεθηκαμε και τα ειπαμε σε ένα σημειο.ήταν λιγακι διαχυτικος.δηλαδή με είδε με φίλησε στο μάγουλο βέβαια τα είπαμε λίγο και μετά ηθελε να με αγκαλιασει και να με ξανά φιλησει.μου ειπε πολλά κοπλιμεντα σαν να μην έχει ξανά δει γυναίκα.μετά που είπε να παμε με το αυτοκίνητο μια βόλτα του είπα όχι δεν σε ξέρω και είπε οκ δεν θέλω να σε φέρω σε δυσκολη θέση. Και το βραδυ εκανε περιπολια στο χωριό μου και μου προτεινε να βγω κάπου να τα πούμε να κάνουμε μια βολτα.αυτό δειχνει μόνο σεξ.γιατί αν ήθελε κάτι άλλο θα μου προτεινε να πάμε για ενα καφε αρχικα να γνωριστουμε.


καλα σε οτι να ναι τυπο επεσες...μαλλον μονο σεξ ψαχνει.εκτος αμα δεν ξερει να προσσεγγισει μια γυναικα και νομιζει ετσι την προσεγγιζεις αλλα δυσκολα να συμβαινει το δευτερο.
εαν σου αρεσει, προτεινε του εσυ να πατε για καφε και δειξε του οτι δεν εισαι τετοια κοπελα..εκτος και αμα σε ενδιαφερει το σεξουαλικο κομματι και εσενα.ισως με αυτον νιωθεις μια απελευθερωση.

----------


## Αποστολια

> καλα σε οτι να ναι τυπο επεσες...μαλλον μονο σεξ ψαχνει.εκτος αμα δεν ξερει να προσσεγγισει μια γυναικα και νομιζει ετσι την προσεγγιζεις αλλα δυσκολα να συμβαινει το δευτερο.
> εαν σου αρεσει, προτεινε του εσυ να πατε για καφε και δειξε του οτι δεν εισαι τετοια κοπελα..εκτος και αμα σε ενδιαφερει το σεξουαλικο κομματι και εσενα.ισως με αυτον νιωθεις μια απελευθερωση.


Για να μην ξέρει πως να φερθει δεν νομίζω. Είναι αρκετα μεγάλος για να μην ξέρει. Αλλά ούτε θέλω να του προτεινω κάτι γιατί δεν θέλω να χωρισω με αυτόν που είμαι τώρα. Βασικά θέλω να δω τι προθέσεις έχει αλλά απ ότι βλέπω φανηκε απ την αρχή. Και αναρωτιέμαι γιατι τραβαω όλους τους ότι να ναι εγώ?

----------


## Xfactor

> Για να μην ξέρει πως να φερθει δεν νομίζω. Είναι αρκετα μεγάλος για να μην ξέρει. Αλλά ούτε θέλω να του προτεινω κάτι γιατί δεν θέλω να χωρισω με αυτόν που είμαι τώρα. Βασικά θέλω να δω τι προθέσεις έχει αλλά απ ότι βλέπω φανηκε απ την αρχή. Και αναρωτιέμαι γιατι τραβαω όλους τους ότι να ναι εγώ?


αυτον που εχεις τωρα γιατι δεν θες να τον χωρισεις? εχεις αισθηματα? νιωθεις ωραια μαζι του? σου προσφερει κατι? η φοβασαι την μοναξια?....εκτος το οτι ειναι οκ που δεν κανεται σεξ....
αλλα το καταλαβαινεις και εσυ οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να κανεις μια φυσιολογικη σχεση και αυτο θα σε κανει ευτυχισμενη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτον που εχεις τωρα γιατι δεν θες να τον χωρισεις? εχεις αισθηματα? νιωθεις ωραια μαζι του? σου προσφερει κατι? η φοβασαι την μοναξια?....εκτος το οτι ειναι οκ που δεν κανεται σεξ....
> αλλα το καταλαβαινεις και εσυ οτι καποια στιγμη πρεπει να κανεις μια φυσιολογικη σχεση και αυτο θα σε κανει ευτυχισμενη.


Δεν θέλω να τον χωρισω γιατί έχω αισθηματα και εγώ. Δεν έχω εκεινον τον τρελο έρωτα μαζί του αλλά τον νοιάζομαι.φυσικά θεωρώ ότι δεν μπορεί να με αγαπησει άλλος όπως αυτος μου σταθηκε στα πολυ δύσκολα με 《πηρε》40 κιλά και με έκανε ανθρωπο.

----------


## Αποστολια

Νιώθω τόση ντροπη.με πήρε ο αστυνομικός να παμε μια βόλτα που έχει περιπολια πάλι προς τα μέρη μου.φυσικά αρνηθηκα γιατί του είπα δεν σε ξέρω ειναι και νύχτα καλύτερα να τα πούμε με το φως της ημέρας. Αλλά νιωθω ενοχές.πως μπορω να φέρθω έτσι σε έναν ανθρωπο που με γλίτωσε από την καταθλιψη μου. Στην ουσία νιώθω συγνωμη για την έκφραση ***** χωρίς να έχω κάνει καν σεξ.

----------


## Xfactor

το οτι εχεις ενοχες δειχνει οτι εισαι τουλαχιστον συνελσταμενη και παρολο που εδωσες το τηλεφωνο σου...
τωρα οσο αφορα τον αλλον σου αρκει αυτο μονο οτι νοιαζεσαι για αυτον?..τουλαχιστον περνας καλα στην σχεση σου? γιατι αμα περναγες δεν θα ειχες παρει το τηλ του αστυνομικου.
το δεν μπορει να σε αγαπησει αλλος ετσι το ξερεις οτι δεν ισχυει..μπορει και αλλος..μην μειωνεις τον εαυτο σου..

----------


## Αποστολια

> το οτι εχεις ενοχες δειχνει οτι εισαι τουλαχιστον συνελσταμενη και παρολο που εδωσες το τηλεφωνο σου...
> τωρα οσο αφορα τον αλλον σου αρκει αυτο μονο οτι νοιαζεσαι για αυτον?..τουλαχιστον περνας καλα στην σχεση σου? γιατι αμα περναγες δεν θα ειχες παρει το τηλ του αστυνομικου.
> το δεν μπορει να σε αγαπησει αλλος ετσι το ξερεις οτι δεν ισχυει..μπορει και αλλος..μην μειωνεις τον εαυτο σου..


Προφανώς για να σκεφτομαι και τον αστυνομικο κάτι μου λείπει από την τωρινή μου σχέση. Έχουμε μερικά θέματα τα εχουμε συζητησει.εγώ ειχα αρχίσει να ξενερωνω επειδή με παρεμελουσε.ετυχε και ο αστυνομικος και ήρθαν όλα μαζί. Οι ενοχές ναι υπάρχουν.δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ποτέ ότι θα εφτανα εγώ εκεί.τελικά ποτέ μη λες ποτέ. Και μάλιστα ενοχές χωρίς να κάνω σεξ αυτό και αν είναι ανηκουστο.

----------


## Xfactor

> Προφανώς για να σκεφτομαι και τον αστυνομικο κάτι μου λείπει από την τωρινή μου σχέση. Έχουμε μερικά θέματα τα εχουμε συζητησει.εγώ ειχα αρχίσει να ξενερωνω επειδή με παρεμελουσε.ετυχε και ο αστυνομικος και ήρθαν όλα μαζί. Οι ενοχές ναι υπάρχουν.δεν μπορούσα να φανταστώ ποτέ ότι θα εφτανα εγώ εκεί.τελικά ποτέ μη λες ποτέ. Και μάλιστα ενοχές χωρίς να κάνω σεξ αυτό και αν είναι ανηκουστο.


σε παραμελει επειδη σε εχει δεδομενη..τοτε ερχεται η παραμεληση..προσπαθησε να αναθερμανεις την σχεση...πηγαινετε ενα ταξιδακι εστω μονοημερο αμα δεν σας επιτρεπουν τα οικονομικα και οι δουλειες..
η χτυπησε του καμπανακι αμα δεν νιωθεις καλα στην σχεση...και προσπαθησε να επικεντρωθεις στο σεξουαλικο κομματι και ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να εισαι ετοιμη.

----------


## Αποστολια

> σε παραμελει επειδη σε εχει δεδομενη..τοτε ερχεται η παραμεληση..προσπαθησε να αναθερμανεις την σχεση...πηγαινετε ενα ταξιδακι εστω μονοημερο αμα δεν σας επιτρεπουν τα οικονομικα και οι δουλειες..
> η χτυπησε του καμπανακι αμα δεν νιωθεις καλα στην σχεση...και προσπαθησε να επικεντρωθεις στο σεξουαλικο κομματι και ισως καποια στιγμη στο μελλον να εισαι ετοιμη.


Του έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν είμαι ευτυχισμενη με την συμπεριφορά του μου λέει έχεις δικιο αλλά δεν αλλαζει σε κάτι. Τώρα εκείνο που με απασχολεί είναι ο αστυνομικός και το τι θα κάνω με αυτόν με τις τύψεις μου.

----------


## Xfactor

> Του έχω πει πολλές φορές ότι δεν είμαι ευτυχισμενη με την συμπεριφορά του μου λέει έχεις δικιο αλλά δεν αλλαζει σε κάτι. Τώρα εκείνο που με απασχολεί είναι ο αστυνομικός και το τι θα κάνω με αυτόν με τις τύψεις μου.


η θα βγεις με τον αστυνομικο και θα εχεις τυψεις η δεν θα βγεις...
η μεση λυση ειναι να του προτεινεις εναν φιλικο/αναγνωριστικο καφε...οποτε ουτε τυψεις θα εχεις γιατι δεν θα πας για κακο σκοπο...ουτε θα στριμωξει ο μπατσος.
μην ντρεπεσαι παρε πρωτοβουλια αμα θες τον αστυνομικο.

----------


## Αποστολια

> η θα βγεις με τον αστυνομικο και θα εχεις τυψεις η δεν θα βγεις...
> η μεση λυση ειναι να του προτεινεις εναν φιλικο/αναγνωριστικο καφε...οποτε ουτε τυψεις θα εχεις γιατι δεν θα πας για κακο σκοπο...ουτε θα στριμωξει ο μπατσος.
> μην ντρεπεσαι παρε πρωτοβουλια αμα θες τον αστυνομικο.


Αφού του είπα δύο φορές όχι στην συνάντηση μέσα στην νύχτα μου προτεινε ο ιδιος να πάμε σε ένα μαγαζί εδώ κοντα για καφε.και είπα θα το κανονίσουμε.κοίτα φιλικος θα είναι ο καφές αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν θα οδηγησει σε φιλια.

----------


## Xfactor

> Αφού του είπα δύο φορές όχι στην συνάντηση μέσα στην νύχτα μου προτεινε ο ιδιος να πάμε σε ένα μαγαζί εδώ κοντα για καφε.και είπα θα το κανονίσουμε.κοίτα φιλικος θα είναι ο καφές αλλά ξέρω ότι δεν θα οδηγησει σε φιλια.


δεν ξερεις που θα οδηγησει..μπορει να μην σου αρεσει αμα τον γνωρισεις καλυτερα η μπορει να σου αρεσει παρα πολυ..
οποτε καλυτερα κανονισε το συντομα να πατε για καφε εφοσον τον θες....και καλυτερα οχι στα μερη σου αμα μενεις σε κανενα χωριο :P.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ξερεις που θα οδηγησει..μπορει να μην σου αρεσει αμα τον γνωρισεις καλυτερα η μπορει να σου αρεσει παρα πολυ..
> οποτε καλυτερα κανονισε το συντομα να πατε για καφε εφοσον τον θες....και καλυτερα οχι στα μερη σου αμα μενεις σε κανενα χωριο :P.


Δεν θα πάω στα μέρη μου.αλλά και να με δουν δεν τρέχει κατι.δεν απαγορεύεται να πηγαίνω για καφε πχ με ένα φίλο. Αρχιζει και μου αρέσει ο αστυνομικος και είμαι από τα άτομα που κολλανε και την πατανε και εύκολα και ας είναι ο άλλος ο χειρότερος μαζί μου

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν θα πάω στα μέρη μου.αλλά και να με δουν δεν τρέχει κατι.δεν απαγορεύεται να πηγαίνω για καφε πχ με ένα φίλο. Αρχιζει και μου αρέσει ο αστυνομικος και είμαι από τα άτομα που κολλανε και την πατανε και εύκολα και ας είναι ο άλλος ο χειρότερος μαζί μου


το ειπα για να μην σε δει το αγορι σου.
η συμβουλη θα ηταν να το τολμησεις να βγεις για εναν καφε μαζι του..εφοσον και το αγορι σου δεν κανει κινησεις για να βλετιωσει την κατασταση μεταξυ σας...
συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα επειδη δεν θυμαμαι εσυ ησουν που ελεγες οτι το αγορι σου δεν εχει καθολου σεξουαλικες εμπειριες? η αλλο μελος?..το ρωταω αυτο γιατι αμα δεν ειχε αλλες κοπελες πριν απο εσενα μπορει να μην ξερει τι να κανει.

----------


## elis

Καλη προθεση χρειαζεται απλωσ η μεση ελληνιδα το 2000 ηταν η ματα χαρη τωρα ειναι ψευτικα ολα

----------


## Αποστολια

> το ειπα για να μην σε δει το αγορι σου.
> η συμβουλη θα ηταν να το τολμησεις να βγεις για εναν καφε μαζι του..εφοσον και το αγορι σου δεν κανει κινησεις για να βλετιωσει την κατασταση μεταξυ σας...
> συγνωμη που ρωταω αλλα επειδη δεν θυμαμαι εσυ ησουν που ελεγες οτι το αγορι σου δεν εχει καθολου σεξουαλικες εμπειριες? η αλλο μελος?..το ρωταω αυτο γιατι αμα δεν ειχε αλλες κοπελες πριν απο εσενα μπορει να μην ξερει τι να κανει.


Ναι δεν έχει πολλές εμπειριες μου έχει πει.δεν ξέρω μήπως δεν έχει και καθόλου και μου το κρύβει

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ο αστυνομικοσ ειναι ουκασ και αγροτησ κι εχει τρια παιδια και δουλευει 18ωρο για να προικησει τισ κορεσ του που ειναι 20 χρονων αυτοσ ειναι σαραντα πωσ εγινε αυτο αμα πασ να γαμησεισ κι εχεισ λεφτα σε τυλιγουν απο μικρο αυτα


Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς

----------


## Xfactor

> Καλη προθεση χρειαζεται απλωσ η μεση ελληνιδα το 2000 ηταν η ματα χαρη τωρα ειναι ψευτικα ολα


εξαρταται πως το βλεπει ο καθενας και τοτε και τωρα υπαρχουν ψευτικα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Δεν κατάλαβα τι εννοείς


χχααχ δεν καταλαβε και κανενας νομιζω :P

----------


## elis

Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να καταλαβετε

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να καταλαβετε


Δεν ρώτησα για να σε προσβαλλω απλά δεν καταλαβα

----------


## Αποστολια

> Δεν ειναι απαραιτητο να καταλαβετε





> χχααχ δεν καταλαβε και κανενας νομιζω :P


Δεν πειραζει καλή καρδιά.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Συμφωνω με τα λεγομενα σου.επειδή έχω βγει και με αντρα με αισθηματα για μένα και με άντρα χωρίς. Μπορώ να διακρινω τη διαφορά. Έννοειται ότι με τίποτα δεν θέλω να μάθει ο ένας για το αλλον γιατί με τον αστυνομικό δεν έχουμε τιποτα.εκείνο που με στεναχωρει είναι γιατί δεν μπορεί να με δει και ο αστυνομικός αλλιώς? Με συναισθημα δηλαδή. Κάπου εκεί τα χάνω και στεναχωριεμαι και λέω δεν αξίζω πολλα


 μα επειδη ειναι αστηνομικος την βλεπει ετσι! λογο το οτι ειναι ψωνιο!! εσυ δεν φταις ουτε πρεπει να νιωθεις ενοχες! αν καταλαβα καλα εισαι εμφανισιμη κοπελα! αρα θα βρεις ανδρες μην αγχωνεσαι και προπαντων μην βιαζεσαι!! δεν πρεπει να νιωθεις ασχημα για τον εαυτο σου αλλα και να μην βιαζεσαι!! πρεπει να το καταλαβεις το να μην βιαζεσαι!!

----------


## Αποστολια

> μα επειδη ειναι αστηνομικος την βλεπει ετσι! λογο το οτι ειναι ψωνιο!! εσυ δεν φταις ουτε πρεπει να νιωθεις ενοχες! αν καταλαβα καλα εισαι εμφανισιμη κοπελα! αρα θα βρεις ανδρες μην αγχωνεσαι και προπαντων μην βιαζεσαι!! δεν πρεπει να νιωθεις ασχημα για τον εαυτο σου αλλα και να μην βιαζεσαι!! πρεπει να το καταλαβεις το να μην βιαζεσαι!!


Γιώργο εμφανισιμη δεν ξέρω αν είμαι.εγώ πάντως δεν με βλέπω καθολου ωραία και όταν ένας ωραίος άντρας που ζητάει να βγουμε πάντα σκέφτομαι δεν μπορεί να με θέλει αυτός μάλλον θα θέλει μόνο σεξ.όπως και στην προκειμενη περίπτωση.δεν με ενδιαφέρει να βρω άλλους αντρες με ενδιαφέρει να βρω την ευτυχία και ακομη στα 30 την ψάχνω. Και δεν ξέρω τι να κανω.η συνάντηση με τον αστυνομικο που δίνει χαρά. Αλλά η σχέση μου με το σύντροφο μου μου δίνει ασφάλεια σιγουριά και αγάπη αλλά λείπει το πάθος και ο έρωτας.

----------


## Αποστολια

Άσε Γιωργο που εκτος των άλλων θεωρώ θα με τιμωρησει ο θεός για όλα αυτά. Δηλαδή για τα ψέμματα που λέω στον σύντροφο και θα βγω με άλλον. Σαν να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου και την ηθικη μου.σαν να μην είμαι εγώ αυτή που τα σκεφτεται αυτά. Πότε δεν φανταζομουν ότι θα σκεφτομαι να κάνω τετοιο.νιώθω ενοχές και φοβάμαι μην τα κανω όλα χειρότερα και γινω και χειρότερα

----------


## GeorgeGr1

> Άσε Γιωργο που εκτος των άλλων θεωρώ θα με τιμωρησει ο θεός για όλα αυτά. Δηλαδή για τα ψέμματα που λέω στον σύντροφο και θα βγω με άλλον. Σαν να έχω χάσει τον εαυτό μου και την ηθικη μου.σαν να μην είμαι εγώ αυτή που τα σκεφτεται αυτά. Πότε δεν φανταζομουν ότι θα σκεφτομαι να κάνω τετοιο.νιώθω ενοχές και φοβάμαι μην τα κανω όλα χειρότερα και γινω και χειρότερα


Ασε τον θεο στος δουλειες του. Λογικα θα γινει το σύνηθες, θα βρεις καποιον που θα τον ερωτευθεις, θα τον γουσταρεις, θα νοιωθεις παθος και έρωτα αλλα για αυτον θα εισαι το στήριγμα του οταν θα σπαζεται απο τις αλλες που θα πηδάει και θα σου πουλάει παραμυθια μονο οταν θα σε εχει αναγκη και εσυ θα λες παντα ναι.

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ασε τον θεο στος δουλειες του. Λογικα θα γινει το σύνηθες, θα βρεις καποιον που θα τον ερωτευθεις, θα τον γουσταρεις, θα νοιωθεις παθος και έρωτα αλλα για αυτον θα εισαι το στήριγμα του οταν θα σπαζεται απο τις αλλες που θα πηδάει και θα σου πουλάει παραμυθια μονο οταν θα σε εχει αναγκη και εσυ θα λες παντα ναι.


Δηλαδή προδικαζεις από τώρα ότι ο αστυνομικός θα πηδαει και άλλες και εμένα θα με εχει μόνο για τις ανάγκες του? Πως ξέρεις από τώρα τι εξέλιξη θα έχει το θέμα?

----------


## giorgos panou

aποστολια μου θα σου πω αυτο που χω καταλαβει τα οσα χρονια μου ζω ! στον τομεα των αισθηματικων κινησεων οτι γινετε γρηγορα γρηγορα και με βιασινη! καπως ετσι τελειωνει ,καπως ετσι θα ειναι παντα αυτη η σχεση! αρπα κολα ,στα γρηγορα και επιπολαια οπως αρχιζει!!
κανε λιγο υπομωνη! μην βιαζεσαι! δεν σου λεω να το παρατησεις αλλα μην αγχωνεσαι

----------


## giorgos panou

βρε αποστολια μου! αληθεια υπαρχει κατις που σε κανει τοσο βιαστηκει?? αληθεια? υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το βιαζεσαι τοσο πολυ? μην ειναι να μετακομησεις? η υπαρχει καποια αρρωστια? μημπως σε πιεζουν οι γονεις σου? πες μας! διοτις δειχνεις πολυ βιαστηκια!

----------


## Αποστολια

> βρε αποστολια μου! αληθεια υπαρχει κατις που σε κανει τοσο βιαστηκει?? αληθεια? υπαρχει καποιος λογος που το βιαζεσαι τοσο πολυ? μην ειναι να μετακομησεις? η υπαρχει καποια αρρωστια? μημπως σε πιεζουν οι γονεις σου? πες μας! διοτις δειχνεις πολυ βιαστηκια!


Όχι δεν έχω καμία βιασυνη εγώ. Αντίθετα ο σύντροφος μου ψάχνει να νοικιασει νέο σπίτι για να μείνουμε μαζί και ας μην έχουμε κάνει σεξ.εγώ απεναντιας δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί φοβαμαι τις βιασυνες και τις ευθύνες. Τώρα όσον αφορά τον αστυνομικο δεν θεωρώ ότι βιαστηκα κάπου. Μου είπε δύο τρεις φορές να πάμε βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο και του είπα όχι.αν μου προτείνει καφέ με το φως της ημέρας θα πάω. Αλλιώς θα κάτσω στα αυγά μου.σε ποιο θέμα βιαστηκα Γιώργο μου?

----------


## giorgos panou

συγνωμη για την διατυπωση που εκαμα τωτες! ετσι σημπερανα απο την προχηρη αναδρομη των εως τωρα μηνυματων σου! αφου δεν βιαζεσαι τωτες πολυ καλα! Ηαποψη μου θα ηταν να κανεις ενα ρησταρτ, να ζητησεις απο τον συντροφο σου να μην σε πιεζει για να σηζεισετε, θελω να πω να του πεις να μηνεις με τους δικους σου και οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη ,πες του, τωτες θα ερθω! Αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου να του πεις! 
Οσο για τον αστυνομο εαν θες την γνωμη μου παρατα τον πριν σου φερει στεναχορια! διοτις και θα υπαρχει μοναχα σαρκικη επαφη οπου λογο του ηθους σου θα σε πικρανει, και με τον συντροφο σου θα υπαρξει προβλημα οπως καταλαβαινεις! Αποστολια μου ! η αποψη μου ειναι οτι επειδη δεν φενεσαι κοπελα οπου κανει εφημερες σχεσεις! επειδη δειχνεις κοπελα οπου αναζητας την συναισθηματικη επαφη προτηστος και οχι αποκληστικα την σαρκικη επαφη! δειχνεις κοπελα με ρομαντησμο! με πλουσια συναισθηματα ! κατις που δυστυχως τα τελευταια χρονια ολο κι πιο σπανια το συναντας σε κοπελες! Αποστολια, πειδη σε βλεπω να εχεις ενοχες για τα οσα καμεις θα σπυ πω κατις! πρεπει να νιωθεις υπερηφανη για τον εαυτο σου! πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι οι αρχες και ο τροπος που σε μεγαλωσαν οι δικοι σου φαινετε οτι τα τιμας με ψηλα το κεφαλη ! αξιζεις πολλα και δεν πρεπει να εχεις κανενα ειδος ντροπης! διοτις και δεν εχεις κανει κατι κακο αλλα και γιατι απλα δεν σκεφτεσαι κατι το τρελο! αυτο που σου περναει απο το μυαλο θα περναγε απο καθε αλλης κοπελας στην θεση σου! -μην σου πω οτι πρωτα θα τα εκανε! - μην νιωθεις λοιπον ντροπη! απεναντιας να νιωθεις τιμη ! 
Αποστολια ,εργαζεσαι? θελω να πω, μπορεις να εισαι αυταρχεις?

----------


## Αποστολια

> συγνωμη για την διατυπωση που εκαμα τωτες! ετσι σημπερανα απο την προχηρη αναδρομη των εως τωρα μηνυματων σου! αφου δεν βιαζεσαι τωτες πολυ καλα! Ηαποψη μου θα ηταν να κανεις ενα ρησταρτ, να ζητησεις απο τον συντροφο σου να μην σε πιεζει για να σηζεισετε, θελω να πω να του πεις να μηνεις με τους δικους σου και οταν νιωσεις ετοιμη ,πες του, τωτες θα ερθω! Αυτο κατα την γνωμη μου να του πεις! 
> Οσο για τον αστυνομο εαν θες την γνωμη μου παρατα τον πριν σου φερει στεναχορια! διοτις και θα υπαρχει μοναχα σαρκικη επαφη οπου λογο του ηθους σου θα σε πικρανει, και με τον συντροφο σου θα υπαρξει προβλημα οπως καταλαβαινεις! Αποστολια μου ! η αποψη μου ειναι οτι επειδη δεν φενεσαι κοπελα οπου κανει εφημερες σχεσεις! επειδη δειχνεις κοπελα οπου αναζητας την συναισθηματικη επαφη προτηστος και οχι αποκληστικα την σαρκικη επαφη! δειχνεις κοπελα με ρομαντησμο! με πλουσια συναισθηματα ! κατις που δυστυχως τα τελευταια χρονια ολο κι πιο σπανια το συναντας σε κοπελες! Αποστολια, πειδη σε βλεπω να εχεις ενοχες για τα οσα καμεις θα σπυ πω κατις! πρεπει να νιωθεις υπερηφανη για τον εαυτο σου! πρεπει να καταλαβεις οτι οι αρχες και ο τροπος που σε μεγαλωσαν οι δικοι σου φαινετε οτι τα τιμας με ψηλα το κεφαλη ! αξιζεις πολλα και δεν πρεπει να εχεις κανενα ειδος ντροπης! διοτις και δεν εχεις κανει κατι κακο αλλα και γιατι απλα δεν σκεφτεσαι κατι το τρελο! αυτο που σου περναει απο το μυαλο θα περναγε απο καθε αλλης κοπελας στην θεση σου! -μην σου πω οτι πρωτα θα τα εκανε! - μην νιωθεις λοιπον ντροπη! απεναντιας να νιωθεις τιμη ! 
> Αποστολια ,εργαζεσαι? θελω να πω, μπορεις να εισαι αυταρχεις?


Με τον σύντροφό μου μένουμε τρεις μερες τη βδομάδα μαζί. Αργότερα θα μεινουμε και περισσότερες και κάποια στιγμή σιγά σιγά και μονιμα.πιστεύω ότι έχω χάσει το ήθος μου.δεν μπορούσα να σκεφτω ποτέ ότι θα σκεφτομουν κάτι τέτοιο και θα λέω ψέματα στον σύντροφο μου γιατί για ένα καφέ θα πάω δεν τον κρυβω.μου ξύπνησε ένα συναίσθημα που είχα στην πρώτη μου σχέση.το ξέρω ότι μπορεί να πληγωθω και είμαι έτοιμη για αυτό αρκεί να έχω τον σύντροφό μου να με περιμένει μετά. Γιατί ξέρω θα πάω θα βρεθω Οκ.όταν θα μου ζητησει σεξ γιατι αυτό θα θέλει εγώ θα κανω πίσω μάλιστα αν του εξηγησω και την κατασταση μου σίγουρα θα κάνει πίσω οποτε λίγο θα κρατησει η στεναχωρια μου αφού θα έχω να παρηγορηθω.απλώς αυπό που θα κάνω είναι ανεντιμο.εργάζομαι αλλά πεντε με εξι ώρες την ημερα οπότε τα χρήματα δεν είναι αρκετα δεδομένου ότι έχω και έξοδα μετακίνησης αρκετα

----------


## giorgos panou

συγνωμη, για να καταλαβω! εσυ θελεις να βγεις και θα βγεις με τον αστυνομο απλα και μονον για καφε! τυποτα αλλο? και στην συνεχεια θα το αναφερεις στον συντροφο σου? αληθεις περημενεις ο συντροφο σου να το παρει χαλαρα? δεν θα θυμωσει? δεν θα ζηλεψει?

----------


## Αποστολια

> συγνωμη, για να καταλαβω! εσυ θελεις να βγεις και θα βγεις με τον αστυνομο απλα και μονον για καφε! τυποτα αλλο? και στην συνεχεια θα το αναφερεις στον συντροφο σου? αληθεις περημενεις ο συντροφο σου να το παρει χαλαρα? δεν θα θυμωσει? δεν θα ζηλεψει?


Έτσι το σκέφτομαι αρχικά να βγω για ένα καφέ αφού στα άλλα δεν μπορώ να προχωρήσω. Όχι δεν θα το πω στον σύντροφό μου αυτό για αυτό έχω και τυψεις.γιατί όλοι όμως θεωρείται ότι ο αστυνομικός θα θέλει μόνο σεξ?δηλαδή αν δει μετά από τις προσκλήσεις να πάμε βολτα τη νύχτα ότι εγω δεν θέλω άρα δεν είμαι για σεξ αν ενδιαφέρεται δεν μπορεί να με δει αλλιως?δηλαδή θέλω να πω το πως βλέπει ενας άντρας μια γυναίκα δεν εξαρταται και από αυτά που του βγαζει η κάθε γυναικα?

----------


## giorgos panou

εχεις δικιο! εξαλου αυτο ειναι και το ομορφο που υπαρχει στις σχεσεις μεταξυ ανθρωπων οτι δεν μπορουμε να μπουμε στο μυαλο κανενος! το αγνωστο δημιουργει το ενδιαφερον! ηταν και ειναι λαθος μου που εγραψα με τοσο καταφατηκο τροπο τι σε θελει για σεξ! Ισως θα πρεπει να στο ξανα διατυπωσω βαζωντας την λεξη "κατα την γνωμη μου! " μια γνωμη ομως αγαπητη μου Αποστολια οπου προκυπτει απο την εμπειρια μου τοσων χρονων ! μια εμπειρια οπου πηγαζει απο το οτι ειμαι κι εγω ανδρας και καπωτες ειμουν μελος σε ανδροπαρεες οπου ειχε πολλες επητιχιες! λογο του οτι πολλα παιδια δουλευαν νυχτα αρα ηταν καθημερινης βασεις το καμακι και το φλερτ! δεν λεω οτι εγω ειμουν ο ζεν πρεμιε! αλλα οι γυρο μου! ετσι λοιπον βασει των οσων περηγραφεις για τον τροπο που σε προσεγκησε , αλλα και βαση του οτι φοραει την στολη αυτην! εβγαλα αυτο το συμπερασμα! Συγνωμη για τις προκαταληψεις μου αλλα δυστυχως εχω πεσει πολλες φορες μεσα σε τετοια θεματα! Να ξερεις οτι μερικες φορες ,το επαγγελμα που επηλεγουμε μας διαμορφωνει και ως χαρακτηρα! 
Αληθεια? αφου δεν εχεις σκοπο να προχωρησεις παραπερα με τον αστνομ! γιατι δεν περημενεις να γνωρηστεις με καποιον αλλον ανδρα, με καποιον οπου ανηκει σε καλητερο ποιοτηκο επηπεδο, ωστε να ειναι ανταξιος σου!? -εκει ειναι που σου λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να βιαζεσαι - διοτις θα βρεθει αλλος, εαν εσυ το αποφασησεις! και λεω εαν εσυ, διοτις αν αρχησεις να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου λιγο παραπανω, εαν αρχησεις να ντυνεσαι πιο γυναικια! εαν αρχησεις να βαφεσαι καλητερα και αν αρχησεις να βγαινεις εξω πιο συχνα με φιλες σου τωτες ειναι δεδομενο πως δεν θα μηλαμε στον ενικο για τα φλερτ σου αλλα θα μας γραφεις για επηλογες που εχεις να κανεις αναμεσα σε ανδρες!

----------


## Αποστολια

> εχεις δικιο! εξαλου αυτο ειναι και το ομορφο που υπαρχει στις σχεσεις μεταξυ ανθρωπων οτι δεν μπορουμε να μπουμε στο μυαλο κανενος! το αγνωστο δημιουργει το ενδιαφερον! ηταν και ειναι λαθος μου που εγραψα με τοσο καταφατηκο τροπο τι σε θελει για σεξ! Ισως θα πρεπει να στο ξανα διατυπωσω βαζωντας την λεξη "κατα την γνωμη μου! " μια γνωμη ομως αγαπητη μου Αποστολια οπου προκυπτει απο την εμπειρια μου τοσων χρονων ! μια εμπειρια οπου πηγαζει απο το οτι ειμαι κι εγω ανδρας και καπωτες ειμουν μελος σε ανδροπαρεες οπου ειχε πολλες επητιχιες! λογο του οτι πολλα παιδια δουλευαν νυχτα αρα ηταν καθημερινης βασεις το καμακι και το φλερτ! δεν λεω οτι εγω ειμουν ο ζεν πρεμιε! αλλα οι γυρο μου! ετσι λοιπον βασει των οσων περηγραφεις για τον τροπο που σε προσεγκησε , αλλα και βαση του οτι φοραει την στολη αυτην! εβγαλα αυτο το συμπερασμα! Συγνωμη για τις προκαταληψεις μου αλλα δυστυχως εχω πεσει πολλες φορες μεσα σε τετοια θεματα! Να ξερεις οτι μερικες φορες ,το επαγγελμα που επηλεγουμε μας διαμορφωνει και ως χαρακτηρα! 
> Αληθεια? αφου δεν εχεις σκοπο να προχωρησεις παραπερα με τον αστνομ! γιατι δεν περημενεις να γνωρηστεις με καποιον αλλον ανδρα, με καποιον οπου ανηκει σε καλητερο ποιοτηκο επηπεδο, ωστε να ειναι ανταξιος σου!? -εκει ειναι που σου λεω οτι δεν πρεπει να βιαζεσαι - διοτις θα βρεθει αλλος, εαν εσυ το αποφασησεις! και λεω εαν εσυ, διοτις αν αρχησεις να προσεχεις τον εαυτο σου λιγο παραπανω, εαν αρχησεις να ντυνεσαι πιο γυναικια! εαν αρχησεις να βαφεσαι καλητερα και αν αρχησεις να βγαινεις εξω πιο συχνα με φιλες σου τωτες ειναι δεδομενο πως δεν θα μηλαμε στον ενικο για τα φλερτ σου αλλα θα μας γραφεις για επηλογες που εχεις να κανεις αναμεσα σε ανδρες!


Δεν είχα ποτέ θέμα με τις επιλογές αντρων εκτός από την εφηβεία εκεί δεν έιχα κατακτήσεις. Τελευταία έχω επιλογές ανδρων αλλά εγώ πάντα διάλεγα του λάθους. Δηλαδή πήγαινα με κριτήριο ότι αυτός είναι όμορφος αρα δεν θα βγω μαζί του γιατι έχω δεν νιώθω ανταξια της ομορφιάς του.με τον αστυνομικο όμως δεν ξέρω τι εγινε και του έδωσα το τηλ και εγώ παραξενευτηκα με μένα. Δεν ήθελα να βρω άλλον άντρα γιατί είχα το φίλο μου απλά έτυχε και μου άρεσε. Δεν το είπα μόνο για σένα αυτό για το ότι ο αστυνομικός θέλει μόνο σεξ από μένα. Το είπα για όλους γιατί όλοι το ιδιο μου ειπαν.ναι είναι αλήθεια ότι ο τρόπος του να πάμε βόλτα τη νύχτα χωρίς να τον ξέρω δείχνει αλλά.αλλά και εγώ σαν γυναίκα μπορώ να του δείξω τι θέλω με την συμπεριφορά μου και ίσως να το εκτιμησει και να θελήσει κάτι άλλο πιο συναισθηματικο.άσχετα αν εγω δεν μπορώ να προχωρήσω παραπερα

----------


## giorgos panou

αυτο ειναι που δεν καταλαβαινω βρε Αποστολια μου, αφου -οπως λες τουλαχιστον - δεν προτειθεσαι να προχωρησεις με τον αστυνομο τωτες για πιο λογο θελεις να βρεθειτε ? αυτο δεν ειναι λιγο παραξενο πηστευεις? αυτο θα μπορουσε να ερμηνευθει ως οτι θελεις να καμεις τον συγκεκρημενο ανδρα να καψουρευτει μαζι σου και μετα να τν πεταξεις στα κρυα του λουτρου! Αληθεια, εαν δεν ειχα διατηπωσει μια αξιοπρεπεστατη εικονα για τον χαρακτηρα σου θα ελεγα οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ ασχημο σαν λογικη! αν και ειναι κατις πολυ συνηθησμενο στις γυναικες, πολλες φορες εχω συναντησει γυναικες οπου βλεπουν εναν ανδρα ως πειραμα, ως τεστ για την ερωτικη τους αξια! δλδη θελουν να δουν αν "μτρανε" ερωτηκα και μολις δουν οτι ο αλλος οντως ερωτευετε τον διοχνουν! Επειδη εχω βρεθει αρκετες φορες θυμα αυτης της ενεργειας, πηστεψεμε ποναει πολυ!!!
Ας επηατρεψουμε ομως σε εσενα, εχεις σκεφτει πωτες να μεινεις τελειως μονη για καποιο χρονικο δυαστημα? εννοω ομως καθαρα μονη σου χωρις κποιον ανδρα στην ζωη σου! σε ρωτω, διοτις πολλες γυναικες φοβουντε να μεινουν χωρις ανδρα στην ζωη τους, εστω κι για να βγαινουν! σε ρωταω διοτις η ηλικια σου προκαλει αγχος σε πολλες γυναικες! φοβαστε ! αγχωνεστε με το θεμα της μητρωτητας και του γαμου! φοβος και πιεση που πολλες φορες την προκαλει η μητερα,το σοι ολοκληρο αλλα και τα κοινωνικα στανταρ! ισχυει?

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτο ειναι που δεν καταλαβαινω βρε Αποστολια μου, αφου -οπως λες τουλαχιστον - δεν προτειθεσαι να προχωρησεις με τον αστυνομο τωτες για πιο λογο θελεις να βρεθειτε ? αυτο δεν ειναι λιγο παραξενο πηστευεις? αυτο θα μπορουσε να ερμηνευθει ως οτι θελεις να καμεις τον συγκεκρημενο ανδρα να καψουρευτει μαζι σου και μετα να τν πεταξεις στα κρυα του λουτρου! Αληθεια, εαν δεν ειχα διατηπωσει μια αξιοπρεπεστατη εικονα για τον χαρακτηρα σου θα ελεγα οτι αυτο ειναι πολυ ασχημο σαν λογικη! αν και ειναι κατις πολυ συνηθησμενο στις γυναικες, πολλες φορες εχω συναντησει γυναικες οπου βλεπουν εναν ανδρα ως πειραμα, ως τεστ για την ερωτικη τους αξια! δλδη θελουν να δουν αν "μτρανε" ερωτηκα και μολις δουν οτι ο αλλος οντως ερωτευετε τον διοχνουν! Επειδη εχω βρεθει αρκετες φορες θυμα αυτης της ενεργειας, πηστεψεμε ποναει πολυ!!!
> Ας επηατρεψουμε ομως σε εσενα, εχεις σκεφτει πωτες να μεινεις τελειως μονη για καποιο χρονικο δυαστημα? εννοω ομως καθαρα μονη σου χωρις κποιον ανδρα στην ζωη σου! σε ρωτω, διοτις πολλες γυναικες φοβουντε να μεινουν χωρις ανδρα στην ζωη τους, εστω κι για να βγαινουν! σε ρωταω διοτις η ηλικια σου προκαλει αγχος σε πολλες γυναικες! φοβαστε ! αγχωνεστε με το θεμα της μητρωτητας και του γαμου! φοβος και πιεση που πολλες φορες την προκαλει η μητερα,το σοι ολοκληρο αλλα και τα κοινωνικα στανταρ! ισχυει?


Θέλω να βγω μαζί του γιατί μου άρεσε φυσικά. Λέω ότι δεν θα προχωρήσω γιατί έχω το γνωστό θέμα. Όχι γιατί θέλω να παιξω μαζί του.αν είναι δυνατόν. Απλά θεωρω ότι δεν υπάρχει περίπτωση να καψουρευτει μαζί μου όποτε ούτε θα χάσω ούτε θα κερδίσω κάτι αν βγω.απλά θέλω να δω πως θα μου φέρθει ένας διαφορετικός ανδρας γιατί έχω κάποια παραπονα από τον τωρινό μου σύντροφο. Μέχρι τα 27 ήμουν παντελως μόνη και δεν είχα κανένα πρόβλημα. Απο εκεί και έπειτα έμεινα 4 μήνες μόνη τότε που με χώρισε ο πρώην και εφτασα 39 κιλά από την στεναχωρια.όχι τώρα δεν θελω να μείνω μόνη φοβάμαι.

----------


## giorgos panou

Το καταλαβα οτι φοβασαι την μοναξια! εξαλου ειναι φυσιολογηκο! κανεις δεν θελει να ειναι μονος του, απο την φυση μας ειμαστε πλασμενοι για να ζουμε σε κοινωνιες και να εχουμε ερωτηκο ταιρι. 
Αποστολια, φιλες εχεις? γυναικες? οπου μπορεις να βγειτε βολτες, να κουβεντιασετε αυτα που λεμε εμεις εδω, τωρα?. Μια αλλη ερωτηση που θα σου καμω, και συγνωμη κιολας. Ο πατερας σου, σαν χαρακτηρας, πως ηταν? τι επαγγελμα κανει? Αν μπορουσες να πεις οτι τεριαζει σε καποιον απο τους δυο, στον αστυνομο η στον συντροφο σου, σε ποιον θα τεραιαζε πιο πολυ?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Το καταλαβα οτι φοβασαι την μοναξια! εξαλου ειναι φυσιολογηκο! κανεις δεν θελει να ειναι μονος του, απο την φυση μας ειμαστε πλασμενοι για να ζουμε σε κοινωνιες και να εχουμε ερωτηκο ταιρι. 
> Αποστολια, φιλες εχεις? γυναικες? οπου μπορεις να βγειτε βολτες, να κουβεντιασετε αυτα που λεμε εμεις εδω, τωρα?. Μια αλλη ερωτηση που θα σου καμω, και συγνωμη κιολας. Ο πατερας σου, σαν χαρακτηρας, πως ηταν? τι επαγγελμα κανει? Αν μπορουσες να πεις οτι τεριαζει σε καποιον απο τους δυο, στον αστυνομο η στον συντροφο σου, σε ποιον θα τεραιαζε πιο πολυ?


Φίλες και αδερφη έχω για να συζηταμε τα προβλήματα μας.απλά δεν βγαίνουμε όπως παλιά γιατί η αδερφή μου έχει οικογένεια και παιδιά το ίδιο και οι φίλες μου. Έτσι νύχτα δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε να διασκεδάσουμε.ο πατέρας μου ήταν οδηγος σε φορτηγο και έχει και αγροτικες δραστηριότητες. Με τον συντροφο μου δεν μοιαζει όχι. Με τον αστυνομικό δεν νομίζω αλλά δεν τον ξέρω κιόλας τον ανθρωπο

----------


## giorgos panou

> Φίλες και αδερφη έχω για να συζηταμε τα προβλήματα μας.απλά δεν βγαίνουμε όπως παλιά γιατί η αδερφή μου έχει οικογένεια και παιδιά το ίδιο και οι φίλες μου. Έτσι νύχτα δεν μπορούμε να βγούμε να διασκεδάσουμε.ο πατέρας μου ήταν οδηγος σε φορτηγο και έχει και αγροτικες δραστηριότητες. Με τον συντροφο μου δεν μοιαζει όχι. Με τον αστυνομικό δεν νομίζω αλλά δεν τον ξέρω κιόλας τον ανθρωπο


 δλδη απο την παρεα σου, εισαι η μονη ελευθερη? -εχεις σκεφτει οτι ισως -υποσεινηδητα αυτο σε καμει να βιαζεσαι ?
Μεχρι σημερα δλδη σχεσεις κανονηκες ειχες αυτην που εχεις τωρα, και αλλη μια που μου ειπες πριν 3-4 χρονια οπου και η καταληψη της σε εκαμε να πεσεις σε ασχημη κατασταση? αρα δλδη 2 ολοκληρομενες σχεσεις μακροχρονιες? 
Οι φιλες σου και η αδελφη σου λοιπον , ποια ειναι η αποψη τους για το ζητημα σου? τι σου λενε? να βγεις με τον αστυνομο?

----------


## Αποστολια

> δλδη απο την παρεα σου, εισαι η μονη ελευθερη? -εχεις σκεφτει οτι ισως -υποσεινηδητα αυτο σε καμει να βιαζεσαι ?
> Μεχρι σημερα δλδη σχεσεις κανονηκες ειχες αυτην που εχεις τωρα, και αλλη μια που μου ειπες πριν 3-4 χρονια οπου και η καταληψη της σε εκαμε να πεσεις σε ασχημη κατασταση? αρα δλδη 2 ολοκληρομενες σχεσεις μακροχρονιες? 
> Οι φιλες σου και η αδελφη σου λοιπον , ποια ειναι η αποψη τους για το ζητημα σου? τι σου λενε? να βγεις με τον αστυνομο?


Σίγουρα δεν θέλω να δεσμευτω και ας είναι όλες μου οι φιλες δεσμευμενες.είχα δύο σχέσεις αλλά όχι ολοκληρωμενες.οι φίλες μου δεν το ξέρουν για τον αστυνομικο δεν ήθελα να το πω.η αδερφή μου μου είπε ότι θα είναι ηλιθιος ο μπάτσος και τέτοια αλλά και ότι αν το μάθει η τωρινή μου σχέση θα χάσω και αυτον

----------


## giorgos panou

Η αδελφη σου σου λεει δλδη αυτο που φοβαμαι και εγω ,μην ξενερωσει ο νην συντροφος σου. Στο λεμε ολοι, στο λεει και η αδελφη σου, ο αστυνομηκος και λογο επαγκελματος αλλα και ο τροπος που σε προσεγκιζει δειχνει δυστυχως επηπολεες διαθεσεις προς εσενα βρε Αποστολια μου, βεβαια οτι και να σου λεμε εμεις ειναι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι θα βγειτε! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.
Αληθεια, με τον συντροφο σου εχετε κανει κουβεντα εξω απο τα δοντια που λεμε? θελω να πω εχετε κουβεντιασει πραματα σημαντικα, σεξουαλικα , η για το μελον σας?
Αποστολια διαβαζωντας καποια απο τα μηνυματα σου ,καταλαβαινει κανεις οτι εισαι ατομο που μετραει πολυ τις ηθικες του αρχες! επισης αν συμπαιρενω καλα, βγαζεις εναν πονο, μια μικρη θλιψη! απο πο προηρθε αυτη? λογο καταθλιψης? η υπηρξε κατις αλλο που μου εχει ξεφυγει απο τα μηνυματα σου?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Η αδελφη σου σου λεει δλδη αυτο που φοβαμαι και εγω ,μην ξενερωσει ο νην συντροφος σου. Στο λεμε ολοι, στο λεει και η αδελφη σου, ο αστυνομηκος και λογο επαγκελματος αλλα και ο τροπος που σε προσεγκιζει δειχνει δυστυχως επηπολεες διαθεσεις προς εσενα βρε Αποστολια μου, βεβαια οτι και να σου λεμε εμεις ειναι σχεδον βεβαιος οτι θα βγειτε! ευχομαι να πανε ολα καλα.
> Αληθεια, με τον συντροφο σου εχετε κανει κουβεντα εξω απο τα δοντια που λεμε? θελω να πω εχετε κουβεντιασει πραματα σημαντικα, σεξουαλικα , η για το μελον σας?
> Αποστολια διαβαζωντας καποια απο τα μηνυματα σου ,καταλαβαινει κανεις οτι εισαι ατομο που μετραει πολυ τις ηθικες του αρχες! επισης αν συμπαιρενω καλα, βγαζεις εναν πονο, μια μικρη θλιψη! απο πο προηρθε αυτη? λογο καταθλιψης? η υπηρξε κατις αλλο που μου εχει ξεφυγει απο τα μηνυματα σου?


Με τον σύντροφό μου κουβεντιαζουμε τα πάντα. Είμαι ο εαυτος μου μαζι του δεν ντρέπομαι για τίποτα μπροστά του και γενικά έχουμε μια πολύ καλή σχέση που λείπει όμως το σεξ.ακόμη και για τον αστυνομικο του είχα πει.απλά δεν ξέρει ότι συναντηθηκαμε και ότι μιλήσαμε στο τηλ.
Γενικα από μικρή ηλικία ήμουν ένα πολύ ντροπαλο παιδί που απεφευγα θυμάμαι τα αγόρια από μικρή δεν ξέρω γιατί. Είχα μια θλίψη μέσα μου πάντα και πάρα πολύ χαμηλη αυτο πεποίθηση. Η κατάθλιψη σαν καταθλιψη εμφανιστηκε όταν με χώρισε ο πρώτος μου.εκεί απόδιοργανωθηκα τελειως.και αν δεν υπηρχε ο τωρινό συντροφος μου δεν ξέρω που θα είχα καταληξει.μέχρι την αυτοκτονία είχα σκεφτεί. Φυσικά αυτό ήταν λογω κατάθλιψης και όχι γιατί το ήθελα εγώ.

----------


## giorgos panou

Ποσο πολυ σε νιωθω! Οντως! κι εγω θυμαμαι οταν ειχα εξαρξη της καταθλιψης μου ειχα φτασει στην αυτοκτωνια! θυμαμαι το ποσο φυσηκο την εβλεπα! το ποσο την ειχα δικαιολογησει! αλλα ευτηχως κολοσα και δεν την εκανα!! ευτηχως!! διοτις οντως μολις αρχησα θεραπεια ,μτα απο λιγους μηνες καταλαβα οτι ηταν η αρρωστεια μου που με παρακηνουσαι και οχι εγω!! ποσο ασχημο πραγμα! Δυστυχως εγω το καταλαβα αρκετα αργα! στα 37 μου@ δυστυχως τοσα χρονια νομιζα οτι εφτεγαν τα ναρκωτικα! οι ερωτηκες απογοητευσεις, και η οικονομικη αποτυχεια μου που ειχα! τελικα ομως εμαθα οτι για ολα αυτα! για το οτι επεσα ακομα και στα ναρκωτικα εφταιγε η καταθλιψη που ειχα απο νεαροτατη μου ηλικια! 
Αυτο που εχω να σου πω-και συγνωμη αλλα αποχορω διοτις αυριο πρωι δουλευω- ειναι οτι οσο τυχερη εισαι εσυ που εχεις στο πλαι σου ρναν τοσο αξιολογο ανθρωπο, οπου σου σταθηκε σε ενα τοσο δυσκολο χρονικο σημειο! οπου εισουν σε ασχημη και επικηνδινη κατασταση αυτος ομως σε εσωσε! τοσο και αυτος ειναι τυχερος οπου υπαρεις εσυ στη ζωη του! οπου βρηκε μια κοπελα τοσο αξιολογη με σπανιο ηθικο κοδηκα οπου τον κρατα "ψηλα" παρα τους τοσους πηρασμους της εποχης μας! ειναι πολυ τυχερος! καληνυχτα!

----------


## Αποστολια

> Ποσο πολυ σε νιωθω! Οντως! κι εγω θυμαμαι οταν ειχα εξαρξη της καταθλιψης μου ειχα φτασει στην αυτοκτωνια! θυμαμαι το ποσο φυσηκο την εβλεπα! το ποσο την ειχα δικαιολογησει! αλλα ευτηχως κολοσα και δεν την εκανα!! ευτηχως!! διοτις οντως μολις αρχησα θεραπεια ,μτα απο λιγους μηνες καταλαβα οτι ηταν η αρρωστεια μου που με παρακηνουσαι και οχι εγω!! ποσο ασχημο πραγμα! Δυστυχως εγω το καταλαβα αρκετα αργα! στα 37 μου@ δυστυχως τοσα χρονια νομιζα οτι εφτεγαν τα ναρκωτικα! οι ερωτηκες απογοητευσεις, και η οικονομικη αποτυχεια μου που ειχα! τελικα ομως εμαθα οτι για ολα αυτα! για το οτι επεσα ακομα και στα ναρκωτικα εφταιγε η καταθλιψη που ειχα απο νεαροτατη μου ηλικια! 
> Αυτο που εχω να σου πω-και συγνωμη αλλα αποχορω διοτις αυριο πρωι δουλευω- ειναι οτι οσο τυχερη εισαι εσυ που εχεις στο πλαι σου ρναν τοσο αξιολογο ανθρωπο, οπου σου σταθηκε σε ενα τοσο δυσκολο χρονικο σημειο! οπου εισουν σε ασχημη και επικηνδινη κατασταση αυτος ομως σε εσωσε! τοσο και αυτος ειναι τυχερος οπου υπαρεις εσυ στη ζωη του! οπου βρηκε μια κοπελα τοσο αξιολογη με σπανιο ηθικο κοδηκα οπου τον κρατα "ψηλα" παρα τους τοσους πηρασμους της εποχης μας! ειναι πολυ τυχερος! καληνυχτα!


Και εγώ σε καταλαβαίνω απόλυτα.τουλάχιστον τώρα πρέπει να έχεις βρει τον εαυτό σου. Όσο για την τύχη μου ναι ήμουν τυχερή και ευχαριστώ το θεο που μου τον εστειλε.όμως αυτος δεν ξέρω Κατα πόσο είναι τυχερός μαζί μου γιατί εγώ κοιτάω να πρόδωσω την εμπιστοσύνη του και την ηθική μου.για αυτό στεναχωριεμαι πιο πολυ γιατί δεν με αναγνωρίζω. Καλό βράδυ και σε σένα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Όχι δεν έχω καμία βιασυνη εγώ. Αντίθετα ο σύντροφος μου ψάχνει να νοικιασει νέο σπίτι για να μείνουμε μαζί και ας μην έχουμε κάνει σεξ.εγώ απεναντιας δεν θέλω να πάω γιατί φοβαμαι τις βιασυνες και τις ευθύνες. Τώρα όσον αφορά τον αστυνομικο δεν θεωρώ ότι βιαστηκα κάπου. Μου είπε δύο τρεις φορές να πάμε βόλτα με το αυτοκίνητο και του είπα όχι.αν μου προτείνει καφέ με το φως της ημέρας θα πάω. Αλλιώς θα κάτσω στα αυγά μου.σε ποιο θέμα βιαστηκα Γιώργο μου?


το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν και ασεξουαλ ανθρωποι? μηπως ανηκεις σε αυτη την κατηγορια με τον συντροφο σου? δεν το λεω για κακο..ισως να μπορει να υπαρξει μια σχεση και χωρις σεξ αν υπαρχουν αληθινα αισθηματα.
τωρα οσον αφορα την κατασταση που εισαι φανταζομαι απο τις απαντησεις ακομα μπερδεμενη εισαι και δεν εχεις βγει με τον μπατσο...
σκεψου μονο οτι θα βγεις για εναν καφε..δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο..ισως να βρεις το αληθινο σου ταιρι που να σε εμπνευσει και στο σεξουαλικο κομματι.....ατολμια ισον στασιμοτητα...αυτο θες? εισαι ευτυχισμενη με την υπαρχον κατασταση?.

----------


## Αποστολια

> το ξερεις οτι υπαρχουν και ασεξουαλ ανθρωποι? μηπως ανηκεις σε αυτη την κατηγορια με τον συντροφο σου? δεν το λεω για κακο..ισως να μπορει να υπαρξει μια σχεση και χωρις σεξ αν υπαρχουν αληθινα αισθηματα.
> τωρα οσον αφορα την κατασταση που εισαι φανταζομαι απο τις απαντησεις ακομα μπερδεμενη εισαι και δεν εχεις βγει με τον μπατσο...
> σκεψου μονο οτι θα βγεις για εναν καφε..δεν ειναι και τοσο κακο..ισως να βρεις το αληθινο σου ταιρι που να σε εμπνευσει και στο σεξουαλικο κομματι.....ατολμια ισον στασιμοτητα...αυτο θες? εισαι ευτυχισμενη με την υπαρχον κατασταση?.


Για να θεωρηθει καποιος ασεξουαλ πρέπει να δοκιμασει το σεξ και να πει οκ δεν μου αρέσει 
Εγώ δεν έχω φτάσει εκεί. Έχω ερωτική επιθυμια και εγώ και ο σύντροφος μου.ευτυχισμένη δεν είμαι αλλά δεν ειμαι και δυστυχισμενη όπως ήμουν πριν γνωρίσω τον σύντροφό μου.

----------


## Xfactor

> Για να θεωρηθει καποιος ασεξουαλ πρέπει να δοκιμασει το σεξ και να πει οκ δεν μου αρέσει 
> Εγώ δεν έχω φτάσει εκεί. Έχω ερωτική επιθυμια και εγώ και ο σύντροφος μου.ευτυχισμένη δεν είμαι αλλά δεν ειμαι και δυστυχισμενη όπως ήμουν πριν γνωρίσω τον σύντροφό μου.


δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι πρεπει να το δοκιμασει μερικοι δεν εχουν καθολου επιθυμια για σεξ πριν το δοκιμασουν.
α οκ αμα εχεις ερωτικη επιθυμια τοτε δεν ειναι αυτο.
ναι οκ ησουν δυστυχισμενη πριν τον γνωρισεις αλλα πλεον ουτε και ευτυχισμενη εισαι...οποτε ισως θα επρεπε να κοιταξεις και λιγο να βρεις την ευτυχια κ.λ.π.

----------


## Αποστολια

> δεν ειναι σιγουρο οτι πρεπει να το δοκιμασει μερικοι δεν εχουν καθολου επιθυμια για σεξ πριν το δοκιμασουν.
> α οκ αμα εχεις ερωτικη επιθυμια τοτε δεν ειναι αυτο.
> ναι οκ ησουν δυστυχισμενη πριν τον γνωρισεις αλλα πλεον ουτε και ευτυχισμενη εισαι...οποτε ισως θα επρεπε να κοιταξεις και λιγο να βρεις την ευτυχια κ.λ.π.


οχι ερωτικη διαθεση εχω.παλια ειχα πιο πολυ βεβαια απο τοτε που βγηκα με αντρα εχει πεσει η διαθεση φαντασου ε ανηκουστο.τωρα οσο για την ευτυχια αυτο ψαχνω να βρω.η επαφη με τον αστυνομικο εστω και φιλικη μου δινει χαρα και θα την συνεχισω και οπου βγει.

----------


## giorgos panou

Αποστολια! εννοειτε και δεν υπαρχει βιολογικο προβλημα, το οποιο προβλημα υπαρχει κατα την γνωμη μου και απο οσα μπορω να συμπερανω ισως προκηπτει απο συναισθηματικους και ψυχολογηκους λογους ,θελω να πω οτι ειτε βρησκεστε ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο σε καποια δυσκολη στιγμη, λογο επαγγελματικων προβληματων , οικονομηκων η οικογενειακων σας και για αυτο ειστε καπως ατονοι!.
Αποστολια , εμενα η δικη μου η ψυχικη υγεια ειναι οντως καλητερη απο πριν αλλα ακομα δεν εχω φτασει στο επιθημιτο ,βλεπεις οι τυψεις για τις οσε βλακειες εκαμα στο παρελθον για τα λαθοι ολα αυτα με κραταν λιγο πισω, βλεπεις δεν γινετε να εισαι ηθικος ανθρωπος και να μην εχεις τυψεις!! οσο παρορμητικος και αν εισαι παλυς θα εχεις τυψεις! οι τυψεις ειναι το τιμημα που "πληρωνουμε" για να εχουμε σταθερες αξιες! για να εχουμε σεβασμο στους γονεις μας που μας μεγαλωσαν με αρχες! και οι τυψεις ειναι η ταπινοτητα μας απεναντη στον Θεο! που τοσο τον πληγωνουμε βλεπωντας μας να κανουμε λαθοι!
Αποστολια, εαν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν υπηρχε ο συντροφος σου και ο αστυνομος, τα δικα σου "θελω" σε εναν ανδρα ποια ειναι? και εμφανησιακα και χαρακτηριστηκα?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αποστολια! εννοειτε και δεν υπαρχει βιολογικο προβλημα, το οποιο προβλημα υπαρχει κατα την γνωμη μου και απο οσα μπορω να συμπερανω ισως προκηπτει απο συναισθηματικους και ψυχολογηκους λογους ,θελω να πω οτι ειτε βρησκεστε ταυτοχρονα και οι δυο σε καποια δυσκολη στιγμη, λογο επαγγελματικων προβληματων , οικονομηκων η οικογενειακων σας και για αυτο ειστε καπως ατονοι!.
> Αποστολια , εμενα η δικη μου η ψυχικη υγεια ειναι οντως καλητερη απο πριν αλλα ακομα δεν εχω φτασει στο επιθημιτο ,βλεπεις οι τυψεις για τις οσε βλακειες εκαμα στο παρελθον για τα λαθοι ολα αυτα με κραταν λιγο πισω, βλεπεις δεν γινετε να εισαι ηθικος ανθρωπος και να μην εχεις τυψεις!! οσο παρορμητικος και αν εισαι παλυς θα εχεις τυψεις! οι τυψεις ειναι το τιμημα που "πληρωνουμε" για να εχουμε σταθερες αξιες! για να εχουμε σεβασμο στους γονεις μας που μας μεγαλωσαν με αρχες! και οι τυψεις ειναι η ταπινοτητα μας απεναντη στον Θεο! που τοσο τον πληγωνουμε βλεπωντας μας να κανουμε λαθοι!
> Αποστολια, εαν υποθεσουμε οτι δεν υπηρχε ο συντροφος σου και ο αστυνομος, τα δικα σου "θελω" σε εναν ανδρα ποια ειναι? και εμφανησιακα και χαρακτηριστηκα?


Μέχρι χθες πιστεύα ότι ήθελα έναν άντρα να με αγαπάει. Αλλά μάλλον δεν ζητούσα μόνο αυτό.

----------


## giorgos panou

Αυτο που λες ειναι δεδομενο, εγω σε ρωτησα -αν θες απαντας - τι το ξεχωρηστο θελεις, ρννοω τα γουστα σου , τα χαρακτηριστηκα του, θελεις για παραδηγμα να ειναι πολυ ηρεμος χαρακτηρας, λιγομηλιτος?, σπιτογατος? η θελεις να ειναι τυπος των παρτυ, να ειστε ολο εξω? . Θελεις να ειναι πολημιλητος? να σου κανει εκπληξεις ?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτο που λες ειναι δεδομενο, εγω σε ρωτησα -αν θες απαντας - τι το ξεχωρηστο θελεις, ρννοω τα γουστα σου , τα χαρακτηριστηκα του, θελεις για παραδηγμα να ειναι πολυ ηρεμος χαρακτηρας, λιγομηλιτος?, σπιτογατος? η θελεις να ειναι τυπος των παρτυ, να ειστε ολο εξω? . Θελεις να ειναι πολημιλητος? να σου κανει εκπληξεις ?


Αν πω Γιώργο μου ότι μόνο αυτό ζητουσα και δεν κοιτούσα τίποτε άλλο είναι αλήθεια. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του οπως αναφέρεις πιο πάνω δεν με απασχολουν.δηλαδή και σπιτογατο θέλω και να βγαινουμε που και που καί σε κανένα παρτυ.όλα με μέτρο. Τώρα για τον αν θα ήθελα να μου κάνει εκπλήξεις φυσικά ποια γυναίκα δεν θα θέλε απλά μπορώ να συμβιβαστω και με λίγα. Το σιγουρο είναι την δεν θέλω σε έναν άντρα. Δηλαδή να μη με κερατωνει να μην πίνει να μην είναι βιαιος.πιστεύω ζητάω πολύ λίγα από έναν άντρα εκτός της αγάπης που θεωρώ ότι είναι το πιο μεγαλο.

----------


## giorgos panou

> Αν πω Γιώργο μου ότι μόνο αυτό ζητουσα και δεν κοιτούσα τίποτε άλλο είναι αλήθεια. Τα χαρακτηριστικά του οπως αναφέρεις πιο πάνω δεν με απασχολουν.δηλαδή και σπιτογατο θέλω και να βγαινουμε που και που καί σε κανένα παρτυ.όλα με μέτρο. Τώρα για τον αν θα ήθελα να μου κάνει εκπλήξεις φυσικά ποια γυναίκα δεν θα θέλε απλά μπορώ να συμβιβαστω και με λίγα. Το σιγουρο είναι την δεν θέλω σε έναν άντρα. Δηλαδή να μη με κερατωνει να μην πίνει να μην είναι βιαιος.πιστεύω ζητάω πολύ λίγα από έναν άντρα εκτός της αγάπης που θεωρώ ότι είναι το πιο μεγαλο.


 αυτα που ζητας απο εναν ανδρα δεν ανηκουν σε αυτο που λεμε "γουστο μια γυναικας προς ανδρες" αυτα που λες ανηκουν στην κατηγορια δεδομενα, δλδη ποιος ανδρας θα ειναι βιαιος? η να μπεκροπηνει! Θελω να πω οτι αυτα που ζητα ειναι πραγματα δεδομενα σε καποιον μεσο ανδρα οπου ειναι σοας τας φρενας του! διοτις εαν κνει κατις απο αυτα τωτες δεν ειναι σοας τας φρενας, ειναι σοας τας φρενας αλλα ειναι παλιανθρωπος! Αυτο δλδη που σε ρωτω ειναι εαν παρουμε ως δεδομενο οτι δεν θα ειναι καθαρμα, τι αλλο σου αρεσει? θες να ειναι ευκαταστατος?Α η δεν ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για εσενα? Ας πουμε για παραδηγμα, τι μουσικη σου αρεσει?

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτα που ζητας απο εναν ανδρα δεν ανηκουν σε αυτο που λεμε "γουστο μια γυναικας προς ανδρες" αυτα που λες ανηκουν στην κατηγορια δεδομενα, δλδη ποιος ανδρας θα ειναι βιαιος? η να μπεκροπηνει! Θελω να πω οτι αυτα που ζητα ειναι πραγματα δεδομενα σε καποιον μεσο ανδρα οπου ειναι σοας τας φρενας του! διοτις εαν κνει κατις απο αυτα τωτες δεν ειναι σοας τας φρενας, ειναι σοας τας φρενας αλλα ειναι παλιανθρωπος! Αυτο δλδη που σε ρωτω ειναι εαν παρουμε ως δεδομενο οτι δεν θα ειναι καθαρμα, τι αλλο σου αρεσει? θες να ειναι ευκαταστατος?Α η δεν ειναι πολυ σημαντικο για εσενα? Ας πουμε για παραδηγμα, τι μουσικη σου αρεσει?


Όχι δεν κοιταω τίποτα απο τα υπόλοιπα. Είμαι ένας πολύ εύκολος ανθρωπος γενικά όσον αφορά τα γούστα μου.δηλαδή με τον σύντροφό μου δεν ακούμε ίδια μουσική δεν διασκεδαζουμε με τον ίδιο τροπο αλλά κάνουμε υποχωρήσεις ο ένας και ο άλλος. Εκείνο που θέλω εγώ είναι να μη με καταπιεζει.δηλαδή θελω το χώρο μου καμία φορά και να μένω και λίγο μόνη.

----------


## giorgos panou

Αυτο που αναφερεις ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ! αναφερομαι για τον σεβασμο στο θεμα του χορου και χρονου, το να μπορεις να μηνεις λιγο μονη χωρις να παρεξηγηθει αυτο ως αλλαγη των συναισθηματων σας. Ξερεις, οσο οι καιροι προχωραν και τα παντα γυρο μας αλλαζουν, ετσι προχωραν και αλλαζουν και οι ερωτικες σχεσεις, για παραδηγμα αυτο που λες, το να μηνεις λιγο μονη , σε ενα ζευγαρι της δεκαετιας του '70 θα ηταν παρεξηγησιμο. 
Αυτο βρε Αποστολια μου που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το πως αντιμετοπιζετε τα προβληματα στην σχεση σας, και συγκεκρημενα αυτο που αναφερεις, εδω, στο θεμα.κανετε κατις για αυτο?

----------


## Αποστολια

> Αυτο που αναφερεις ειναι πολυ σημαντικο ! αναφερομαι για τον σεβασμο στο θεμα του χορου και χρονου, το να μπορεις να μηνεις λιγο μονη χωρις να παρεξηγηθει αυτο ως αλλαγη των συναισθηματων σας. Ξερεις, οσο οι καιροι προχωραν και τα παντα γυρο μας αλλαζουν, ετσι προχωραν και αλλαζουν και οι ερωτικες σχεσεις, για παραδηγμα αυτο που λες, το να μηνεις λιγο μονη , σε ενα ζευγαρι της δεκαετιας του '70 θα ηταν παρεξηγησιμο. 
> Αυτο βρε Αποστολια μου που δεν μπορω να καταλαβω ειναι το πως αντιμετοπιζετε τα προβληματα στην σχεση σας, και συγκεκρημενα αυτο που αναφερεις, εδω, στο θεμα.κανετε κατις για αυτο?


Εγώ προσπαθω να κάνω πάντα συζητηση μαζί του. Του εξηγώ όλα τα παραπονα μου και είμαι αφοπλιστικα ειλικρινης μαζί του. Μέχρι που του είπα θα βγω με άλλον γιατί δεν νιώθω τελευταια ευτυχισμένη μαζί σου. Εκείνος το μόνο που κάνει είναι να λέει ότι έχω δικιο και θα αλλαξει σιγά σιγα.

----------


## Xfactor

> Εγώ προσπαθω να κάνω πάντα συζητηση μαζί του. Του εξηγώ όλα τα παραπονα μου και είμαι αφοπλιστικα ειλικρινης μαζί του. Μέχρι που του είπα θα βγω με άλλον γιατί δεν νιώθω τελευταια ευτυχισμένη μαζί σου. *Εκείνος το μόνο που κάνει είναι να λέει ότι έχω δικιο και θα αλλαξει σιγά σιγα*.


αυτο μου θυμιζει την τελευταια μου σχεση τις ιδιες υποσχεσεις εδινα και εγω αχχαχααχ...βεβαια απλα ειχα βαρεθει την σχεση και δεν ηξερα πως να την χωρισω.
ΔΕΝ λεω οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τον συντροφο σου.Τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να κανει οντως βηματα να αλλαξει και να τα εννοει.

----------


## Αποστολια

> αυτο μου θυμιζει την τελευταια μου σχεση τις ιδιες υποσχεσεις εδινα και εγω αχχαχααχ...βεβαια απλα ειχα βαρεθει την σχεση και δεν ηξερα πως να την χωρισω.
> ΔΕΝ λεω οτι το ιδιο συμβαινει και με τον συντροφο σου.Τουλαχιστον ελπιζω να κανει οντως βηματα να αλλαξει και να τα εννοει.


Μπορεί και να έχει βαρεθεί δεν βάζω για κανέναν το χέρι μου στη φώτια πλεον.

----------


## giorgos panou

ισως ο συντροφος σου ειναι χαρακτηρας μαζεμενος, ντροπαλος και ισως οντως να σοκαρηστηκε με την ανακηνοση σου οτι θα βγεις με αλλον. Ισως οντως αν του δωσεις χρονο να γινει πραξι αυτο που σου λεει σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξει! αληθεια, αν αλλαξει, θα του δωσεις τον χρονο που ζηταει? χωρις να βγαινεις μ αλλους?

----------


## Αποστολια

> ισως ο συντροφος σου ειναι χαρακτηρας μαζεμενος, ντροπαλος και ισως οντως να σοκαρηστηκε με την ανακηνοση σου οτι θα βγεις με αλλον. Ισως οντως αν του δωσεις χρονο να γινει πραξι αυτο που σου λεει σιγα σιγα θα αλλαξει! αληθεια, αν αλλαξει, θα του δωσεις τον χρονο που ζηταει? χωρις να βγαινεις μ αλλους?


Κοίτα χρόνο του δινω κάθε μέρα. Τώρα αν θα βγω με άλλον δεν ξέρω. Απλά έτυχε τώρα με τον αστυνομικο δεν το επιδιωξα και δεν ξέρω και αν θα συνεχίστει κάτι μαζί του.

----------

